# The Hunger Games (2012)



## illmatic (Aug 25, 2011)

**

​


> Set in the nation of Panem surrounded by twelve outlying districts, a post-apocalyptic society where a place called North America once existed. "The Hunger Games" tells the dark tale of reluctant heroine - Katniss Everdeen, (Jennifer Lawrence) a girl living with her mother and younger sister in District 12, the poorest district of Panem. Long ago the districts waged war on the Capitol and were defeated.
> 
> As part of the surrender terms, each district is required to pay tribute to the Capitol in the form of one boy and one girl between the ages of twelve and eighteen, who are selected by lottery to participate in an annual event called, "The Hunger Games". Part twisted entertainment for the masses of the Capitol, part brutal government intimidation tactic of the subjected districts. The Hunger Games are a live nationally televised event, broadcast throughout Panem in which “Tributes” must fight-to-the-death in a massive jungle sized outdoor arena until one survivor remains.The terrain, rules, and level of audience participation may change, but one thing is constant: kill or be killed.
> 
> ...



Genres:
Action | Adventure | Drama | dystopian | Thriller

Director - 
Distributed By - 
Starring - , ,


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

My brother keeps telling me to read this series, and I keep putting it off to the side.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 25, 2011)

You should D-E-F-I-N-I-T-E-L-Y read it.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 27, 2011)

*'The Hunger Games' Debuts Eight New Posters*

Lionsgate has debuted eight brand-new character posters for their upcoming 'The Hunger Games'. offering an early look at the film's central characters. You can check them all out below and click on any of them for larger versions at each respective site.

Hunger Games character posters here:

Katniss () – Jennifer Lawrence
Peeta (MTV) – Josh Hutcherson
Gale (Moviefone) – Liam Hemsworth
Rue (Teen.com) – Amandla Stenberg
Haymitch () – Woody Harrelson
Cato () – Alexander Ludwig
Effie () - Elizabeth Banks
Cinna () – Lenny Kravitz

*147 DAYS* till The Hunger Games!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2011)

I think the film is going to be terrible.


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2011)

As long as they don't market it as the New Twilight with Team Peeta/Team Gale, I'm good.

I _think_ it might be safe because the genders of the fans seems to be about 50/50 but you never know...

EDIT:
Ib4 someone accuses it of being a rip-off of Battle Royale.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 27, 2011)

it sounds terrible


----------



## Shade (Oct 28, 2011)

The first book was good, so maybe it'll make a decent movie. If this does get successful, they'll have to modify the next two quite a bit to get a decent plot though.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 28, 2011)

So I guess it's gonna be rated R?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> EDIT:
> Ib4 someone accuses it of being a rip-off of Battle Royale.


Girl, you're psychic.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 28, 2011)

My girlfriend has been up and arms over this movie. Never knew the series existed until she told me about it. 



Jena said:


> EDIT:
> Ib4 someone accuses it of being a rip-off of Battle Royale.



Well, I wouldn't say rip-off, but it certainly does give me those vibes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

It makes me hungry.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> My girlfriend has been up and arms over this movie. Never knew the series existed until she told me about it.


None of the girls, including my English teacher, have shut up about this movie. Nothing about it makes me think it'll be anything special. Heck, the latter is forcing her senior class to read the book, and she's got a poster for it up in her room.


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> None of the girls, including my English teacher, have shut up about this movie. Nothing about it makes me think it'll be anything special. Heck, the latter is forcing her senior class to read the book, and she's got a poster for it up in her room.




Don't do that!
It's a really good book. I think you'll be surprised how it isn't like most other Teen Lit.
And most of the fans I know IRL are guys 
/justsayin

They'll probably dumb down the movie, though. I don't think they can show children getting killed/killing other children unless it's R.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh. I plan on giving it a shot regardless, but I'm hesitant as teenage girls (nor boys for that matter) aren't usually the best judges in quality. /hypocrite


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh. I plan on giving it a shot regardless, but I'm hesitant as teenage girls (nor boys for that matter) aren't usually the best judges in quality. /hypocrite



This is true.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 28, 2011)

I really liked the first book but the other two disappointed me so hard...So this movie will be the only one which interests me.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 28, 2011)

I heard some rumors the full trailer will possibly be attached to Twilight 4. I think having the trailer attached to Sherlock Holmes 2 instead of Twilight 4 will be best. So to keep the Twilight comparisons to a minimum. I say Sherlock Holmes 2 as I don't think Lionsgate will attach the trailer to its next release "One For The Money" in January.


----------



## Maple (Oct 30, 2011)

Amazing series.... pek





Moon~ said:


> I really liked the first book but the other two disappointed me so hard...


same here though...



just hope they don't ruin it, like what happened when they made the PJO series into a movie.



can't wait


----------



## illmatic (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 9, 2011)

I've only read the Hunger Games, not the other two, not really sure if I would. It was an alright read, I can see the attraction. Although I feel like mostly because it is a YA novel that covers such a topic. They are older than I would have envisioned and I was vaguely hoping for Steinfeld (True Grit) as the girl.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 10, 2011)

SANTA MONICA, CA (November 10, 2011) - LIONSGATE? (NYSE: LGF), a leading global entertainment company, today announced an exclusive partnership with ABC’s Good Morning America to world premiere the highly anticipated trailer for THE HUNGER GAMES.
_
    "The debut will be hosted in person by actor Josh Hutcherson (THE KIDS ARE ALRIGHT), who plays the pivotal character of Peeta Mellark in the film, in the top rated 8:00 hour of the show on Monday, November 14th. In addition to airing nationwide, the trailer will also be shown in its entirety on Good Morning America’s jumbotron in New York City’s Times Square.

    The partnership, which further distinguishes the film as a major motion picture event, will mark the first time ever that audiences will be exposed to sights and sounds from the film such as Katniss’ home District 12 and the opulent Capitol. With 16 million copies of The Hunger Games in circulation, a vast audience of book fans will also undoubtedly tune in for the first chance to hear the beloved characters speak iconic lines of dialogue from its pages._"

ABOUT THE HUNGER GAMES "_Every year in the ruins of what was once North America, the nation of Panem forces each of its twelve districts to send a teenage boy and girl to compete in the Hunger Games. Part twisted entertainment, part government intimidation tactic, the Hunger Games are a nationally televised event in which “tributes” must fight with one another until one survivor remains.

Pitted against highly-trained Tributes who have prepared for these Games their entire lives, Katniss is forced to rely upon her sharp instincts as well as the mentorship of drunken former victor Haymitch Abernathy. If she’s ever to return home to District 12, Katniss must make impossible choices in the arena that weigh survival against humanity and life against love."

THE HUNGER GAMES is directed by Gary Ross, and produced by Nina Jacobson’s Color Force in tandem with producer Jon Kilik. Suzanne Collins’ best-selling novel, the first in a trilogy published by Scholastic that has over 16 million copies in print in the United States alone, has developed a massive global following.

Lionsgate will release THE HUNGER GAMES on March 23, 2012.

About Good Morning America
“Good Morning America” is an Emmy Award-winning two-hour, live program anchored by Robin Roberts and George Stephanopoulos. Josh Elliott is the news anchor, Lara Spencer is lifestyle anchor and Sam Champion is the weather anchor. The morning news program airs MONDAY-FRIDAY (7:00-9:00 a.m., EDT), on the ABC Television Network._

Jess has a gay friend, tells it like it is


----------



## Jena (Nov 10, 2011)

Fuck. Yes.

There were rumors floating around that the trailer would be premiering with _Breaking Dawn_. I'm so glad they're not doing that.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 12, 2011)

Vanity Fair Q&A with HUNGER GAMES director Gary Ross



> *Tell me—how did you get into The Hunger Games?*
> 
> Gary Ross: I read the book. My kids turned me on to it, and I went nuts. I guess, about a year ago. I literally read it and said, “I have to make the movie.”
> 
> ...


 
Read More - http://www.vanityfair.com/online/oscars/2011/11/qa-gary-ross-on-hunger-games-jennifer-lawrence


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

Effie, I thought she would look hot but she kinda scared me. She is looking Harley Quinn of The Joker scary.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not interested

I think I will pass


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

your loss


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2011)

I feel the uncontrollable urge to make as many gifs from the trailer as humanly possible.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

I liked seeing some of the iconic scenes from the book come to life.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Nov 14, 2011)

It's going to be awesome. Cannot wait for March!


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Effie, I thought she would look hot but she kinda scared me. She is looking Harley Quinn of The Joker scary


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

I've heard the books are good, but the trailer looks like a pussy version of Battle Royale.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I've heard the books are good, but the trailer looks like a pussy version of Battle Royale.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

Try winning a fight to the death when your weapon is a pot lid, then talk to me.


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I've heard the books are good, but the trailer looks like a pussy version of Battle Royale.



Oh boy. 

If you want to know, they _are_ different. The premise is eerily similar but the focus and the characters aren't.



Although if we're going to go down that road, then both BR and HG ripped off the legend of Theseus and the Minotaur.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Effie, I thought she would look hot but she kinda scared me. She is looking Harley Quinn of The Joker scary.



Someone after watching the trailer described Effie as looking like the 'Mad Hatter' and I think that fits much better.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> If you want to know, they _are_ different. The premise is eerily similar but the focus and the characters aren't.
> 
> ...



Regardless, only one has Go Go Yubari repeatedly stabbing a kid in his balls. But, since I remembered that you were a fan as soon as I saw the trailer, I will look more into it.


----------



## Orxon (Nov 14, 2011)

Effie creeped me the fuck out, I found her way more endearing in the book


----------



## Shade (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh lordy, the Battle Royale crusaders are arriving in full swing. They ever heard of The Running Man? 

Gotta admit, trailer looks great. A lot of it looks exactly like I'd imagined, except Haymitch and Peeta. Here's to hoping it delivers.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _minor nitpick_ 



The interview outfits looked a little too mundane when how they are made out to be supposedly ABSOLUTELY STUNNING from what I recall when reading the scene on paper. Katniss is suppose to be 'The Girl Who Was on Fire'


Beware possible spoilers


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> The arc of the new footage comprises essentially the first 11 chapters of the book, from Katniss' (Jennifer Lawrence) time spent hunting in District 12 with Gale Hawthorne (Liam Hemsworth) to her decision to replace her younger sister as a Hunger Games tribute to Katniss' training in the Capitol and finally the very beginning of the gladiatorial competition. Taken together, the trailer presents just less than half of the overall story.





For those wondering what was covered in the trailer


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 14, 2011)

The trailer looks pretty good. Everything looks interesting. I'll have to start looking for the books (or at least the 1st one) to read them before the movie is released.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks good! Really enjoyed the first book so excited.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## illmatic (Dec 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _new poster 12/15/11_


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

Pretty cool poster, but couldn't those flags feature more of the cast than just those two?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking forward to this movie, somewhat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

This movie makes me hungry.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 18, 2011)

Shade said:


> Oh lordy, the Battle Royale crusaders are arriving in full swing. They ever heard of The Running Man?
> 
> Gotta admit, trailer looks great. A lot of it looks exactly like I'd imagined, except Haymitch and Peeta. Here's to hoping it delivers.



Am I the only one who thinks Josh looks like how I pictured Peeta?

;-;

Anyhow, I thought Collins got the idea from watching a reality tv show and then seeing something regarding child soldiers?



but the greek idea is a good one too...


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Muse (Dec 28, 2011)

^

Can't wait for this movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw the trailer on Saturday. :sleepy

It looks like it might be okay, but it also looks like it could be a terribly generic teen popcorn flick.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

The only thing I'm hungry for is some tittays.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 2, 2012)

It's movies like this that make me feel happy I don't read books. Everyone who's read the series is going to hella critique the shit out of this movie and compare it to the books instead of seeing it as a feature film for viewing entertainment...which really sucks. This movie to me looks outstanding and I just can't wait to see it. Looks like 2012 is coming out with some hella good movies. Avengers, John Carter, The Amazing Spiderman, Batman and now this one. I'm getting all twitchy excited.


----------



## KonohaWind (Feb 5, 2012)

*The Hunger Games*

This movie is going to kick some serious box office ass!!!  The book series was so good, it will be difficult to mess this up. More and more people are becoming familiar with it.  This will be the next Harry Potter or Twilight in terms of popularity, although in my opinion, I enjoy this series better than the latter two.  I love the more adult nature of Hunger Games due to the violence, romance, and deep themes of war and peace, greed, and brutality.

Trailers below.


Paint it Black by Grip INC.
Paint it Black by Grip INC.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoUT7q2iTbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

This movie looks... not sure.


----------



## mali (Feb 6, 2012)

Seems aight          .


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I saw this 10 years ago under the name Battle Royale


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

Running man meets Battle Royale is what will be put on it's DVD case.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Meets Teenage Wangst.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

Meet's Twilight.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks better than Battle Royale.

Will watch.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 6, 2012)

Never read the book/s. don't understand the hype. The trailer does nothing to whet the appetite. 

Will prolly end up being a poor mans BR


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I will definitely watch this on DVD.


Because it ain't gettin' my money, bro.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

> Looks better than Battle Royale.
> 
> Will watch.



Wash your mouth with soap Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2012)

I've already arranged to go to the midnight premiere with some friends that are big fans of the book. Should be fun.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Wash your mouth with soap Stunna.



If you mean the manga then correct, wash your mouth out.

But if you mean the Japanese live action version, then watching ants fight a grasshopper is better entertainment.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2012)

I hear good things of the books so I'm nicking the audioversions
Anyone care to discourage me?


----------



## KonohaWind (Feb 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I hear good things of the books so I'm nicking the audioversions
> Anyone care to discourage me?



Dude, best book series ever!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 8, 2012)

I read the first book and thought... it was good

Same teenage bait of romance but without the massive retardation of twilight. The violence and anticipation makes it fun. Spoilers can and will make this movie pointless though.


----------



## Calgar (Feb 9, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I read the first book and thought... it was good
> 
> Same teenage bait of romance but without the massive retardation of twilight. The violence and anticipation makes it fun. Spoilers can and will make this movie pointless though.



First book I found excellent.

Second was...okay.

Third was just depressing.

If you stop reading at the end of the first book, maybe even before the last chapter of the first book, and just assume everyone lives happily ever after you will be much better off.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 9, 2012)

Calgar said:


> First book I found excellent.
> 
> Second was...okay.
> 
> ...



Already 5 chapters into the 2nd book and I read 1 major spoiler from tvtropes.

Cant turn back...


----------



## Corruption (Feb 10, 2012)

This movie looks good from what I can tell. The books are on my to read list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

I wasn't aware it had books. 

The movie looks mediocre and semi-entertaining. I will probably be downloading this baby in the months to come.


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I hear good things of the books so I'm nicking the audioversions
> Anyone care to discourage me?



The books are really good.

Official audiobook sucks, though. They got some middle-aged woman to do the reading and it sounds...weird. There are actually some pretty good unofficial ones on youtube, though.


----------



## Cxille (Feb 11, 2012)

The trailer looks good. And to think I was just watching this on YouTube yesterday. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzn3THEY97s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swift (Feb 13, 2012)

Ehhh, I dunno. I'll give it a watch probably.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2012)

read the first book and now I'm kind of pissed I didn't make this thread first


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> The books are really good.
> 
> Official audiobook sucks, though. They got some middle-aged woman to do the reading and it sounds...weird. There are actually some pretty good unofficial ones on youtube, though.



Didn't find them so I'm actually listening to the oficial ones. They're still pretty good


----------



## ElementX (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm excited, but _very_ curious on how they're going to show that violence in a PG13 movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2012)

someone just gave me a huge spoiler
Fucking hell


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2012)

I've been spoiled on numerous things from the latter two books by friends at school. I've since forgotten them though.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2012)

finishing the first book
I forgot how much I love this genre


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2012)

My interest in this series has risen with all the good things I've been hearing. I think I'm going to go ahead and add this to my reading list once I finish the Wicked Cycle. I'm not sure if I should watch the movie before reading the books though.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Reading through the second book and I begin to ponder on how I loathe Katness.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Triangles usually make me do that. Specially when you've clearly Friendzoned the fucking second coming of jesus. Go team Peeta


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




They're using me as a symbol for an uprising! People are dying and it's all my fault! Let's all run away together, dear love triangle.
Peeta: But I didn't do anything wrong. The capital loves me.
WE ALL GOTTA GO, IT'S MY FAULT DON'T YOU GET IT?
Peeta: Okay 
Gale:Go to hell you coward!
Oh the angst. Wait, who dares to touch my beloved rebel poacher with a severe beating? DEATH TO THE EMPIRE



 The hell are you doing Suzanne?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

I heard the ending of the series is complete crap so I'll probably skip reading it.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2012)

^Gotta love it when that happens. I hear even fans of the Eragon series hated the ending.

Of course, I wasn't fully satisfied with the ending of the HP series, but that doesn't mean it wasn't worth reading.


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I heard the ending of the series is complete crap so I'll probably skip reading it.



I think it really depends on the person. 

I _loved_ the ending to the series. The last book starts out really slow and then goes out in a bang. But a lot of people didn't like the last book/the ending. Some people did, though (I liked the ending, one of my friends also liked it, but another one of my friends hated it with a passion; similarly, my brother liked it while my mom hated it).

If you liked the first book a lot, I'd go ahead and read it.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for the ending of Mockingjay_ 




I think a lot of people (not everyone, but a lot) didn't like it because it's really depressing and so many characters die. It is also kind of rushed and doesn't really have a climax (you expect Katniss to fight Snow and/or Coin but she doesn't). Personally, I liked this. I thought it was  relatively realistic. The book doesn't exactly end on a positive note. Katniss and Peeta are still both fucked up. But, again, I like that. It says, "Yeah, everything still sucks but at least we're alive and together and there is a chance of happiness in the future." I also did like that Katniss _didn't_ have some big showdown with Snow/Coin. It's contrite, tbh. Katniss didn't single-handedly bring down the government. She inspired other people to do it and she survived. Again, I liked that.

To each his own, though. I've also heard complaints that the last book was terribly written. I thought it was different from the other two but I didn't think it was terrible by any means. Read it for yourself and see.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2012)

PeetaXHot Pie fanfic, here we come


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Needs more titties.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2012)

Pedo, catness is fifteen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I stand by my assessment.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Needs more titties.





Banhammer said:


> Pedo, catness is fifteen





CrazyMoronX said:


> I stand by my assessment.



Better have you talk about a teenager's breasts than Peeta's floury penis I guess


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey, man, titties is titties. I'm non-discriminatory when it comes to those. I want to see them all.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2012)

I stand by my statement


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

I think this looks promising.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Makes you hungry, huh?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Got my midnight tickets secured.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I think I might seet his some day when it's on DVD and I can download it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

lol, I wasn't going to see the midnight premiere, but some friends invited me.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 20, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah... I was like

As a man, I would gladly welcome death rather than put myself in that situation. Seriously, Peeta better not get screwed over by the end of this He could have easily choked her and gone home living happily ever after.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I wish I had friends.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I had friends.



You know CMX... this book, coincidentally, actually does make you hungry lol. There are lots of food porn descriptions in the first book. Try reading it.


----------



## Jena (Feb 20, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You know CMX... this book, coincidentally, actually does make you hungry lol. There are lots of food porn descriptions in the first book. Try reading it.



My friend bought the _Hunger Games Cookbook_ 
There's actually a recipe for squirrel in there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You know CMX... this book, coincidentally, actually does make you hungry lol. There are lots of food porn descriptions in the first book. Try reading it.


Food......porn?


----------



## Serp (Mar 7, 2012)

Waiting on my copy of Mockingjay to arrive and have a few points
Haymitch is such a king.
I'm still indifference about Katniss.
Peeta is a better choice than Gale.

*Spoiler*: _book 1_ 



Werewolves out of nowhere!





*Spoiler*: _Book 2_ 




Peeta still better than Gale
Johanna is an erotic bitch so instant favourite
Finnick is a magnificent bastard so also a favourite


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2012)

Finished the series recently


Are you, are you, coming to the tree


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2012)

Already read the first two books, Mockingjay remains so I'll get into it soon.

I like most of the characters, but my favourite is Haymitch. Can't tell why, I just think he is awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2012)

There's definetly way too little haymitch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds lame now that Bahammer is on board. 


Maybe I'll rent it on a DVD.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2012)

just bought the book and when it comes out i will probably go see it my sister is a big fan and ask me to go with her. so i bought the book to see what it is about


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

That's ass-backward.


You should watch the movie first, then read the book. That way you're not disappointed with upfront expectations.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

PG 13 .


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2012)

mehhh there is something here that reeks of twilight and that kind of bullshit. Is this some sort of attempt at battle royal? what is so special about it? the trailers seemed pretty mehh...


----------



## Serp (Mar 9, 2012)

Firstly its not twilightly, from the books at least. Rather than an Attempt at Battle Royale it took the theme and fleshed it out in my opinion. Giving the game more levels as well as the characters.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

This looks much better than Battle Royale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Battle Royale had Takeshi Kitano.

It wins by default.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 9, 2012)

Just read the first book on the second right now. I hope this movie doesn't get fucked overly hard. Though it looks like Prim in the trailer actually gives Katniss the Mockingjay Pin instead of someone else..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2012)

^I've heard that Madge won't appear. >>


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 9, 2012)

Madje was hardly a main character


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah but


*Spoiler*: _book spoilers_ 



she was the one that gave Katniss the mockingjay pin before she left to the Capitol. Plus she also brought some stuff to help cure Gale in Catching Fire after he was punished.




I won't make a fuss about it if it is true that she isn't in the movie, but wouldn't be surprised that some others do.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 11, 2012)

Just something funny i saw in YouTube 

[YOUTUBE]mgsIitK77yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2012)

Sweet crap there's a thread for this! I'm completely and utterly and overly excited for this, I finished the books about a month ago and LOVED them so much.
All three of them were pure genius.

And whoever keeps comparing it to Twilight? Stop. Just stop right there. Right now.
THG is NOTHING like Twatlight in any shape or form.


*Spoiler*: _could have spoilers?_ 



> Katniss isn't a whiny little cow that sits around bawling all day, she fights for her life with her own two hands
> Gale and Peeta don't go at it for Katniss, in fact they barely meet a few times
> This has worthy action in it, and a well written 1st person style
> Collins controls so many characters in perfectly unique ways and really well too
> The ending isn't bullshit
> It isn't romance orientated, which is a light year apart from Twilight in itself.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 12, 2012)

After seeing the trailers and commercials im worried Katness wont be portrayed well by the actress, but maybe im wrong. Its not like Katness tries to be a super interesting person anyway(not saying shes a bad character... in the first book).


----------



## Psychic (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess Ill catch it in the theaters on March 23rd.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 13, 2012)

Love Josh hutcherson, one of my fav. actors.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> After seeing the trailers and commercials im worried Katness wont be portrayed well by the actress, but maybe im wrong. Its not like Katness tries to be a super interesting person anyway(not saying shes a bad character... in the first book).



Who's Katness? It's Katniss. 


I have my tickets booked for the 22nd to go see it at 9:00pm.
Yup.
The 22nd.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, in my country's case it arrives a day before the 23th.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

I expected a brutal R rated film, but I got the next Twilight instead.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 13, 2012)

I saw the "Movie special" book today when I was at bookstore, and from what I've seen...Damn it might even surpass the book. Every detail is just as I've imagined. 

Also I heard Collins is in adaptation team? This adds a plus in my book


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 13, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Also I heard Collins is in adaptation team? This adds a plus in my book



I've read articles that she was involved in the script somewhat and the directers are trying their best to stay faithful.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I expected a brutal R rated film, but I got the next Twilight instead.



The books are classed as Teen Books so the film had to be around the same age range. I was hoping for a 15 so have a bit more blood in it, but sadly not.

And it's nothing like Twilight. Jesus. If it was anything like Twilight I wouldn't have even got passed the first chapter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 13, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I've read articles that she was involved in the script somewhat and the directers are trying their best to stay faithful.



I love when the staff care about source material. I loathed David Yates for this reason, I hope Gary Ross won't disappoint.

@Kelsey: I belive the comparison to TW is because of love triangle and Katniss' passive character in 3. book. And maybe both authors' lazy writing. (Using present simple and first person etc.)


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2012)

But the first person with Katniss I thought was really good and really effective tbf.


----------



## Cxille (Mar 13, 2012)

We should wait for the critics, but people seem to like the movie so far.  



I'm pretty excited for this. Of course, if it sucks, it sucks. Life goes on. 

If it rocks, what a bonus. (:


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm predicting it'll be good, the trailers look good compared to the books and the positive feedback is really uplifting. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 13, 2012)

this movie seems overhyped


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2012)

Noooo ;__;


----------



## Cxille (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, it seems overhyped, but I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2012)

It's actually very underpublicitized over here


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not exactly hyped in England either, but I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Spica (Mar 14, 2012)

But in Cornwall they have these posters on the side of the buses. I decided to pick up the first book before the film came and the clerk said loads of people have bought the book now right before premiere.

I really liked the book BUT it just seems like they are so desperate for a new Twilight craze to happen they are overhyping and marketing it as something successful ahead of the film. :/


----------



## Jena (Mar 14, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> It's actually very underpublicitized over here



There weren't any promos of it until they announced that the cast would be swinging by the state on their mall tour.

Overnight a fuckton of Hunger Games stuff appeared.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2012)

Here it isn't that well known I guess, probably the movie will help. And I agree that from the trailers it looks great.


----------



## Mileh (Mar 18, 2012)

The movie has gotten positive response from critics, so far. 



Only 15 reviews, but I think it's a pretty good start. At least we know it's not going to be terrible.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2012)

i'm looking very foward for this one


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2012)

4 MORE DAYS UNTIL I SEE IT


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2012)

16 Critics on RT rated it. All of them gave it a fresh

So far it has a 100% rating and is an 8.3/10 on RottenTomatoes

I'm going to see it soon enough and am excited as fuck


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Forgive me .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> 16 Critics on RT rated it. All of them gave it a fresh
> 
> So far it has a 100% rating and is an 8.3/10 on RottenTomatoes
> 
> I'm going to see it soon enough and am excited as fuck


 21 Jump Street also has a very high rating.

Not sure about that. That movie (Jump Street) screams mediocrity.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2012)

Reading the book, right now, so I can spoil the people I go with.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm only going to watch it because I think that Jennifer Lawrence looks hot.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm only going to watch it because I think that Jennifer Lawrence looks hot.



Prepare for fanservice


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 20, 2012)

TWO MORE DAYS. I CANNOT.


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 20, 2012)

I was going to see it tomorrow because I won the contest but I can't because its too far and i got no one to fucking take me but I'm going on Friday!!!! xD


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2012)

49 reviews
3 rotten
rest are fresh.

7.8/10 so far

Wow.

96% Fresh so far.

Edit:
4 rotten 47 fresh.
92%


----------



## Mileh (Mar 20, 2012)

YA book-to-film adaptations usually gets hammered by critics, so I'm a bit surprised.

I think the Tomatometer will end around 75%


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Artist is 98%, wow.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm only going to watch it because I think that Jennifer Lawrence looks hot.



Same here.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Artist is 98%, wow.


And Minority Report is 92%.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm only going to watch it because I think that Jennifer Lawrence looks hot.



She does. She does.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2012)

TOMORROW I SEE IT. I'm way too excited.
and yes. Jen Lawrence is a babe
and Josh Hutcherson.
hnnnng.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm gonna see this thing and give my honest opinion.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2012)

Going to see this on Saturday, and then with my whole grade and the grade before me on Wednesday, so I'm going to see this twice. Excited as hell


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 21, 2012)

i saw it yesterday. wonderful world-building and great performance by jennifer lawrence. not perfect though, there were some plot developments in the middle to the climax of the game that were "eh" to me. but overall a well-executed, engrossing film.


----------



## Jena (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm gonna see this thing and give my honest opinion.



No not that!


----------



## Mdri (Mar 21, 2012)

I really want to watch this movie so much. I really enjoyed reading the book. Besides, Jennifer Lawrence is one of my favorite actresses, and of course, gorgeous


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm only going to watch it because I think that Jennifer Lawrence looks hot.



Sounds about right.

which is better the book or movie? should I read the book before watching?


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

Books are usually always better if they are the original source material so I would suggest watching the movie first so that certain things don't disappoint you in the movie.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Books are usually always better if they are the original source material so I would suggest watching the movie first so that certain things don't disappoint you in the movie.



I did the exact opposite 

Read the book this week and I'll probably go see the movie tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> No not that!


 Yes, that. 

Get read to have your dreams raped in their ethereal and smelly assholes.


----------



## Mdri (Mar 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Books are usually always better if they are the original source material so I would suggest watching the movie first* so that certain things don't disappoint you in the movie*.



You are right, there were a lot of movies that disappointed me. I hope this one doesn't, but even now, I still enjoy reading the books before watching the movies.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Is that Tounces, the driving cat?


----------



## Cxille (Mar 22, 2012)

I thought the movie was good (and even genuinely moving sometimes). Jennifer Lawrence is a great actress and she did some incredible work here. (:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Any boob shots?
Nip slips?
Tit hangs?
Underboob?
Deep cleavage?
See-through shirt areolas?


----------



## Cxille (Mar 22, 2012)

Go watch the movie, then you'll see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

You best not be teasing me.


I'm not an octopus, but still.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 22, 2012)

Hunger Games: 88%
Average Rating: 7.4/10
Reviews Counted: 138
Fresh: 121
Rotten: 17

Consensus: Thrilling and superbly acted, the Hunger Games captures the dramatic violence, raw emotion, and ambitious scope of it's source novel.

ACCORDING TO ROTTENTOMATOES.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Any boob shots?
> Nip slips?
> Tit hangs?
> Underboob?
> ...



Prepare your penis


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw the movie today, the only issue I had was it wasn't as action filled as the trailer made it out to me, and the pacing was strange it was fast at times and slower at others never really having the right length. But overall faithful enough to the book not to complain.

Movie Gale seems more likeable than book gale and vise-versa with Peeta.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 22, 2012)

Chickified action-flick...

With teen angst on top..


----------



## Samehada (Mar 23, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> Chickified action-flick...
> 
> With teen angst on top..



I am actually an 18 year old male who has not read a single sentence from the book and still found it as a terrific movie. Definitely not another "Twilight" but rather a great movie. 

Its over hyped for all the right reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Hunger Games: 88%
> Average Rating: 7.4/10
> Reviews Counted: 138
> Fresh: 121
> ...


Who cares what them cunts at cunty tomatoes say?

What do real critics and user reviews say?



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Prepare your penis


 It is prepared. 


Serperion Targaryen said:


> I saw the movie today, the only issue I had was it wasn't as action filled as the trailer made it out to me, and the pacing was strange it was fast at times and slower at others never really having the right length. But overall faithful enough to the book not to complain.
> 
> Movie Gale seems more likeable than book gale and vise-versa with Peeta.


 Never read the book.

Never will read the book.

Might watch this weekend.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 23, 2012)

87% From Critics
Average Rating: 7.3/10
Reviews Counted: 186
Fresh: 161 | Rotten: 25
Thrilling and superbly acted, The Hunger Games captures the dramatic violence, raw emotion, and ambitious scope of its source novel.
AUDIENCE 95%
liked it
Average Rating: 4.7/5
User Ratings: 32,452

IMDB has the same amount of user ratings and is at 8.2/10

Yes.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2012)

Such a good film, I watched it last night and I have to admit, it's one of the best book adaptations I can think of.

I think that it was a little quick in some places where it shouldn't have been, such as the training or even the Hunger Games itself but the acting was bloody top-notch.

The chemistry between Josh and Jen during the cave scenes were really there, I've seen them behind the scenes and are really close friends and that really showed during the cave scene.

But I'm a little annoyed at small parts they missed out, such as Katniss buying the mockingjay at the Hob instead of getting it off Madge or the cave part where Peeta's meant to be knocked out by sleep syrup in order for Katniss to go to the Cornucopia, but apart from that, it's awesome!

Definitely going to go and see it again. 8.5/10.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Interesting.


I guess I'll see it.


If it's not good, I'm going on a negstorm.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 23, 2012)

For anyone whos seen it, how accurate is this


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> For anyone whos seen it, how accurate is this



That's one pretty awesome guide.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2012)

That's fucking awesome 

Haymitch was so fucking perfect though I cant even--


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

waiting till sunday when the theatres are less crowed so I can bring a feminista along who am I kidding she wont be into me just the movie


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 23, 2012)

Just saw it. Would have liked more kids mercilessly slaughtering each other ala Battle Royale. Overall though it was decent.

 The "angst" is excusable because unlike Twilight....The situation is actually fairly angsty-worthy and miserable for the protagonists. When you have a genuinely depressing and serious situation, I'll put up with angst. Oh no, the main character is crying! Not because she can't decide which guy to love, but because a little girl has been impaled by a javelin next to her...I'll let it pass.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who cares what them cunts at cunty tomatoes say?
> 
> What do real critics and user reviews say?
> 
> ...



be prepared to be disappointed cause there aint shit


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Just saw it. Would have liked more kids mercilessly slaughtering each other ala Battle Royale. Overall though it was decent.
> 
> The "angst" is excusable because unlike Twilight....The situation is actually fairly angsty-worthy and miserable for the protagonists. When you have a genuinely depressing and serious situation, I'll put up with angst. Oh no, the main character is crying! Not because she can't decide which guy to love, but because a little girl has been impaled by a javelin next to her...I'll let it pass.


Why do people get this from battle Royale? Besides two students, the rest of the kids did not "Mercilessly slaughter" anyone. Most of them were so scared they acted in response from that. Battle Royale's point was the point out pointless violence. While this movie is more about survival. It's pretty different.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Mar 23, 2012)

Never read the books but watched the movie at the midnight showing. I liked it way better then twilight but not as good as harry potter thats just me but I still liked it. It actually convinced to me bang out the book series this weekend or week. The grantland article is so right. I liked seeing Lenny, a drunk Woody, and I think i've fallen in love with Jennifer Lawrence. Also liked see the one of the actors die, the one that played the bloodthirsty teen  because I know the guy in real life and hes a total d-bag and seeing him die didnt hurt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> be prepared to be disappointed cause there aint shit


 I was misled? 


Now I gotta sneak in some titty porn.


----------



## Mileh (Mar 23, 2012)

All in all, I thought this was a very decent movie. Jennifer Lawrence did great. I liked all the casting, in fact.  

I also like that the romance was toned down, compared to the book. If this is really supposed to be "the next big thing since Twilight" then it's a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was misled?
> 
> 
> Now I gotta sneak in some titty porn.



in less you like seeing katniss in a bath pouring  water on here legs and then her face while seeing nothing else it is PG 13 after all


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Legs are hot, but that's not hot enough.


Good thing I have a cell phone.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 23, 2012)

If Michael Bay did this the movie would have made a billion dolla by now.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 23, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> in less you like seeing katniss in a bath pouring  water on here legs and then her face while seeing nothing else it is PG 13 after all



I guess the movie took out the part where Katniss has a makeup team brushing her body in the nude and Cinna has to inspect her (for appearance purposes)?

Are the makeup team still in the movie? 3 people who are very annoying?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 23, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I guess the movie took out the part where Katniss has a makeup team brushing her body in the nude and Cinna has to inspect her (for appearance purposes)?
> 
> Are the makeup team still in the movie? 3 people who are very annoying?



yup the nude thing was gone the only part they did was like wax her legs and the cinna was really the only main person one  all in all there was alot of stuff they took out book or changed


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 24, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> yup the nude thing was gone the only part they did was like wax her legs and the cinna was really the only main person one  all in all there was alot of stuff they took out book or changed



Was her makeup team credited? Octavia, Venia, and Flavius.


----------



## Jena (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't think the makeup team was in the movie.
They may have appeared for a few seconds (see below), but they certainly weren't named.

When Katniss is being prepped, she overhears one of the people saying that they'll need to do something else before they take her to Cinna. She asks what's going on and a man replies back to her. I'm pretty sure that was Flavius. He was either talking to Octavia or Venia, I'm not sure. It happened pretty fast.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

Saw it tonight with some friends. Thought it was pretty good, but flawed towards the end.


----------



## tashtin (Mar 24, 2012)

Saw this yesterday. Would rate it as an average film. Jennifer Lawrence is extremely watchable and a very good actress and is the only saving grace of the film (along with woody harrelson), 

I haven't read the books and I don't see what warrants such hype for the film, in any case it does not live upto it IMO


----------



## Psychic (Mar 24, 2012)

I saw it today! It was good, though some of the kid actors cannot act. Jennifer Lawrence was great, as well as Josh Hutcherson. I was so excited when I saw Josh Hutcherson in the trailer. He was the main reason I went to see the movie. He is such a good actor and so charismatic. Oh he is so dreamy...and legal too btw. As for the cave scene...Jennifer looked more infatuated with Josh than he was with her.

The movie was good, coulda been better though. I wish they introduce the other tributes more, so when they did die, it would be more emotional. I give this movie a 8/10.


*Spoiler*: _trilogy spoiler_ 




Interestingly, Katniss hooks up with Peeta at the end. She hooks up with the guy who has a crush on her and not her long time buddy Gale. I wonder if Naruto will ever go with Hinata over his long time buddy, Sakura. 





Mileh said:


> I also like that the romance was toned down, compared to the book.


 
They toned down the romance?! :amazed Why the hell would they do that??? 
I thought it lacked romance. It needs some more romance. They better put more romance into the sequel.  Now I have to go read the book to get my romance fix.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 24, 2012)

Man, that survival part of the movie was so stupid when it came to "antagonists". Facepalmed hard when nobody suggested burning the tree where MC were "hiding". The part where all 4-5 of them peacefully slept near each other also left me wondering about their survival instincts. Not to mention that _incredible_ mine trap which would maimed them, all along with intruder if they were around.

Overall 7/10, though that's mostly for rather good pre-survival part.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 24, 2012)

I absoluelely hated it. I wrote a review on my wordpress in more detail. 

Main flaws were:

- 12A rating
- toned down violence
- unrealstic psychological states of the kids
- failed to convey the terror or anticipation of the kids waiting for the games
- overpowering romance aspect
- dragged on bits
- very uncormfortable and boring to sit in the cinema
- too much shakey cam
- no sense of danger

It was a disney version of Battle Royale.

Battle Royale for pre-teens.

I am too old for that sh*t.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 24, 2012)

I absolutely adored this movie


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 24, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I absolutely adored this movie




Come on now.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 24, 2012)

I do.
It was great, exciting, properly directed with great human moments and it did a good job of conveying git's own message, and it did a great job of using realistic implied violence in a way that clearly expressed the brutality of the hunger games, without going into cheap gore or compromising the rating for the audience which this movie is targeted to the most

I can see where people want to draw similarities to battle royal, but then again, not only there are vaaaast difrences in tone aproach and message, battle royale the movie sucked.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 24, 2012)

I mean, when they were in that line for the interview, you could totally feel like how despite all the hype pomp and circumstance, those sacks of bones in those ridiculously overworked dresses were just kids
Just kids forced into a circus of madness


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 24, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I mean, when they were in that line for the interview, you could totally feel like how despite all the hype pomp and circumstance, those sacks of bones in those ridiculously overworked dresses were just kids
> Just kids forced into a circus of madness


Those kids did not convey any of what they were going through.

They were going to their deaths. None of them seemed terrified enough. They all seemed just 'sad'. and Far too overconfident, especialy when it came to those interviews.

They did not seem like they forced into any madness. It seemed like they were being forced to do a p.e session that they hated.

Atleast Battle Royale showed the terror aspect the kids went through in their heads. Even to ther point of suicdie.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> I absoluelely hated it. I wrote a review on my wordpress in more detail.
> 
> Main flaws were:
> 
> ...



Uhh I love Battle Royale, but I saw it back when I was 14. It wasn't made for adults. The underline theme was there for adults but the action was for teenagers. 

Not to mention the movie for BR was meh in most regards. The manga is better, and the book even more so. But even then, the book is about even with Hunger Games tbh. And I love Battle Royale but it's not without it's flaws.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Uhh I love Battle Royale, but I saw it back when I was 14. It wasn't made for adults. The underline theme was there for adults but the action was for teenagers.
> 
> Not to mention the movie for BR was meh in most regards. The manga is better, and the book even more so. But even then, the book is about even with Hunger Games tbh. And I love Battle Royale but it's not without it's flaws.


That all means nothing. I am not saying Battle Royale is a great film. This topic is about the Hunger Games.

Battle Royale did things that the Hunger Games should have done, but did not. Obvious things that besides it's flaws, were vital to a film like this.

The violence did not need to be over-the-top, but it was not enough in the Hunger Games and my biggest gripe is the extremely unrealstic personalities of the kids. Atleast Battle Royale explored how crazy the kids were.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> That all means nothing. I am not saying Battle Royale is a great film. This topic is about the Hunger Games.
> 
> Battle Royale did things that the Hunger Games should have done, but did not. Obvious things that besides it's flaws, were vital to a film like this.
> 
> The violence did not need to be over-the-top, but it was not enough in the Hunger Games and my biggest gripe is the extremely unrealstic personalities of the kids. Atleast Battle Royale explored how crazy the kids were.


Uhhh you comparing two very different worlds. One being that the kids in Battle Royale were not use to going into a killing situation (Except the one crazy guy and the crazy chick) they mostly were everyday kids going to school. The people in Hunger Games are used to already surviving and having a terrible life. They already knew what the hunger games were and how they can be picked to be put into it. 

Battle Royale. 40 of the kids had no fucking clue what the thing was. OF COURSE THEY ARE SCARED. One second you are in a bus, the next you watch as your friends get shot in the face 20 times or the chick gets a knife in her head. The Hunger Games were about survival of the fittest, but they knew that all along. Since they were born. 

Battle Royale kids are everyday school kids put into a forced situation. 

Big difference my friend. One is prepared, kids know. The others have no clue.


----------



## Darth (Mar 24, 2012)

I saw it tonight. Thought it was pretty awesome. Although I do agree on the shaky camera thing, although that's just a style of filming. 

Completely overshadowed by The Legend of Korra premiere that also aired today, but still really good. Looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Uhhh you comparing two very different worlds. One being that the kids in Battle Royale were not use to going into a killing situation (Except the one crazy guy and the crazy chick) they mostly were everyday kids going to school. The people in Hunger Games are used to already surviving and having a terrible life. They already knew what the hunger games were and how they can be picked to be put into it.
> 
> Battle Royale. 40 of the kids had no fucking clue what the thing was. OF COURSE THEY ARE SCARED. One second you are in a bus, the next you watch as your friends get shot in the face 20 times or the chick gets a knife in her head. The Hunger Games were about survival of the fittest, but they knew that all along. Since they were born.
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 24, 2012)

Kids were scared before they get reaped
Prim looses her fucking shit and her name is only there once
After they get reaped they just get depressed because they know one of the carrears is just gonna kill them.
But then the games start and they get fucking scared again
It's all quite proper I don't understand complaints


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

Banhammer and crazy are my gods. shhhh.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah in the book, Katniss goes back and forth accepting shes as good as dead and trying to believe she can win before the games start.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

She kinda forces herself to believe she can win, for Prim basically.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 24, 2012)

Guys, is the movie worth a watch? Just saw the trailer.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

It's very much worth a watch, GO!


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 24, 2012)

I haven't read the books, so I went for some reviews but only read one.. which didn't really recommend it. Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

Ignore some reviews, there'll always be bad ones. It's worth checking out though, seriously


----------



## Cxille (Mar 24, 2012)

While I did enjoy the movie and thought it was pretty good/decent, my main problem was the camera work. I know they had to do that, to prevent the movie from entering R-rated territory, but it was such a huge distraction to me. I really hope they change that in the second one.


----------



## Serp (Mar 24, 2012)

I already posted a small review of what I thought but now I let the thoughts settle, I have more to say.
While in the book the violence was described, in the movie to keep it 12a the action was lackluster, they stayed true to the book the only things I think of they missed out on were, Madge, Katniss drugging Peeta, Cato's armour and deciding to use giant dogs instead of Werewolves of the dead tributes. 

They toned down/camera angled the only violence and action they did seem to show. I never really felt heated up or in hyped state, the Avengers trailer had more adrenaline than this movie. The characters were true to the book all apart from Haymitch, he was not drunk nor witty enough. Cinna was well done for his short time on screen and Seneca was given more of a role which was nice, he was more important in this than a simple Gamemaker and Snow was well down also. 

Rue, Cato and Clove were also good, but I feel Clove got more importance in the film when in book Cato seemed more of the big bad. 

Another gripe with this seems to be the twilight fanbase trying to claim this as the next thing, team Peeta and team Gale are scaring, when in the book Katniss never really thinks about love, but rather the fact that the guys love her and she doesn't want to hurt them, she just wants survival. 

I hope Catching Fire is better. Mainly for glorious Finnick and Johanna.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought Haymitch was perfect, but that's probably just me or something.
Now Finnick is going to be really hard to cast, me and my friend have gone through many actors but finding the perfect one has been really difficult. I really hope they choose well...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

Woody Harrelson was great as Haymitch. I enjoyed everyone's performances.


----------



## Serp (Mar 24, 2012)

I would have liked more Haymitch screentime is all, more for him to show his drunk side and his mentor side. What was shown was perfect, I just feel they didn't show enough for everyone to get his character, I knew his character because I read the book, but to film only it might be strange.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2012)

As a person who read the book, my review might have bias, so be warned.


*Spoiler*: __ 



POILER ALERT

Jennifer Lawrence is an incredible actress. She is AMAZINGLY talented, and there is a reason why she was nominated in the Oscars a few years ago. Her performance as Katniss is nothing short of breath taking. She has the humor, the punch Katniss has in her, the characteristics and feelings Katniss gives towards the reader, she was outstanding. 

Josh Hutcherson was also doing well. Not as amazing as Katniss did, but he was there. Haymitch lightens up the mood when things go down as usual, and like we saw in the book. Lenny Kravitz as Cinna, also well done. Senneca Crane is that one person you will feel bad for, especially in the ending on how the Capitol twisted the berries and locked him in a room with it.

On to the movie.

The first half is nothing short of incredible. It is breath taking. You have Katniss and Gale who go hunting, Prim having dreams of getting chosen in the Reaping (ironically enough she does), Katniss volunteering, Peeta not speaking a word until they take the train to the Capitol. Jennifer Lawrence and Josh Hutcherson have SO MUCH chemistry it is unbelievable how well they work together. I heard they where best friends off-set. Haymitch comes in drunk when we where all breath-taken on how the scenes worked. Him and Peeta have some words and our theatre was laughing their heads off.

The second half is when they reach the Capitol. That's when the people of the Capitol love them when they where on the throne, (the fire effect was believable) and how the interviews went down with Peeta's confession and Katniss twirling. The times where they trained (ex: Rue taking the knife) where also well done. The arrow through the pig, also spectacular. 

Then the games start. We have scenes where President Snow talks with Senneca Crane, scenes where you get to see how the Capitol designs the Mutts, and sense Katniss isn't narrating, the scenes where the Trackerjacker nest falls towards the Careers or the scenes about how the Careers planted mines around their bags, we have Flickerman and Templesmith sort of broadcasting like what you see in TSN or whatnot where they talk about the effects of a Trackerjacker sting and how Katniss will handle the mines. As Katniss exagerrated from the sting one of the jackers gave her, when Peeta tells her to run away she was picturing the death of her father in the coalmining accident and how her mother was, etc. It was cool to see that.

PS: The scene where Katniss kisses Peeta straight in the mouth, a girl in our theatre shouted "YES!" and our whole theater laughed their asses off. I saw that coming. We also get to see Gale's reaction which our theatre also laughed.

The careers where so excited when they get saw Katniss (the scene where she has to climb the tree and Peeta suggests they wait) and when they chased her, they were all like how we would go outside for a soccer game between 8L and 8P. Screaming and excited, howling like the gangs in the Outsiders. They where fighting over who gets to kill her which was also a nice touch.

Thresh, we never even get to see his name. What we did see though from him was his badassery towards the part where he saves Katniss from one of the female Careers. An unfortunate ending to him as he dies from the Mutts capturing him and we hear him screen as the cannon goes off.

Rue. She was an excellent actress. Her death left the theater in a shock (they literally gasped as the spear enters he stomach) Katniss's reaction and her song towards her left a guy in his mid thirties next to his wife literraly have his hands in his face in sadness (believe me in this, I thought he was going to cry.) Katniss was absoloutely tramautized. She screamed and wiped blood off her hands (it was Rue's? I dunno) after she placed the flowers around her. 

PS: A cool scene added after Rue's death was Distrcit 11's reaction, we ACTUALLY GET TO SEE THE RIOT, they did and they literraly killed the Peacekeeper's in rage as they saw Rue's death.

As the movie goes on, a nice touch to the sponsors was Haymitch giving a note alongside it. When Katniss kisses Peeta in the cheek as he was sick, the note alongside the medication/soup (I forgot) for Peeta was "You call that a kiss!? -H" the Theater laughed.

The capitol during the games was nice to see. We get to see Senneca Crane and Snow talk about hope, and why the have a winner, and how they need to keep the hope in a weak spot. 

Cato was well executed, the way he snapped the boy's head when the he saw how their food was gone left the theater going "WTF?" (literally that's how they reacted). The scene where he died though left you feeling bad about him because it seemed like he was crying while the blood was in his face. Katniss was so pissed at him that she even shot an arrow at him even when the Mutts were eating him.

In all, this movie was absoloutely phenomenal. It is amazing how they kept it just like the book even though a few characters were cut off and the minor changes, but it didn't change the feel of the movie at all. The 5/5 I gave it is well deserved. Our theater gave a Standing Ovation in the end, as District 12 was cheering our victors and we see Senneca Crane with the Nightlock berries Peeta and Katniss were about to take, locked in a room, knowing he will die. You will feel bad towards him. The final scene is President Snow absoloutely pissed off, leaving the GameMaking room thingy in rage, leaving the second movie start and how we will get to know more about him.

There might be more to come as I edit this, I dunno.


----------



## Serp (Mar 24, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> As a person who read the book, my review might have bias, so be warned.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Good review, I saw and respected all the things you mentioned, just it felt flat to me, still a good movie though. I am a man child and just wanted to see more killing.

And one thing Katniss wasn't so much pissed at Cato when she killed him, it was more mercy than anything. In the book it was so the canon would declare him dead, in the film even more with the way the actor said the speech when he held Peeta, made Katniss' last arrow seem like a mercy killing sparing him the pain of being eating by Mutts. (Still would have been cool if they kept them werewolves)


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2012)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ahh thanks for clearing that up  

when I first came I was thinking about how the Mutts would look like, I would have imagined them looking something like this: 

I guess the way they did it works as well. I guess they didn't want this to be as Twilight as possible.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 24, 2012)

Read the book today and watched the movie today. Book is better but I thought the movie did it justice.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 24, 2012)

Will be watching it tomorrow just because of Jennifer.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Will be watching it tomorrow just because of Jennifer.



You're a man after my own heart.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 25, 2012)

Of course, people are now saying it's all hype.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Saw it tonight with some friends. Thought it was pretty good, but flawed towards the end.



That's basically how I felt.

[sp=this tag contains a shitload of spoilers from both the movie and the book] I didn't like that Madge was taken out and that the tesserae=name connection wasn't explained but I could deal with that. I was mostly annoyed by how fast-paced the latter half of the film was. I cried at Rue's death but that's because I remembered what I read in the book. In the movie, their alliance seemed rushed and Katniss didn't receive the District 11 bread. :/ The same thing goes for the Peeta-Katniss cave scenes. It wasn't very convincing and it happened too fast. And when the Muttations arrived, there was no implication whatsover that the Mutts were made from their dead competitors. I was horrified when I read this in the book but the movie completely left it out. However, what disappointed me the most was the ending. The whole time I was waiting for the ending that would make the crowd go 'whaaaaat' but they didn't include that at all. Really, it wouldn't hurt to add five minutes of Peeta and Katniss talking about the plan and how Peeta didn't know it, etc. Really, "One more time? For the audience?" would have made me love the film completely.

Anyway, that's that. Now for the positives: I fangasmed a lot when it came to the costumes, they were so beautiful in that fucking parade and the detail given to the Capitol people was nice. Elizabeth Banks was beyond amazing as Effie Trinket. She completely nailed the character. As for Haymitch, gah, I may be biased because I absolutely adore Woody Harrelson but he was really good too and I really wanted more Haymitch in the film. Oh and he and Effie had great chemistry, just as they did in the book.  Jennifer Lawrence and Josh Hutcherson did well. A little lacking on Josh's part but Jennifer was really really good as Katniss. The shaking thing she did just before they entered the battle arena was fucking brilliant and her reaction when she thought Peeta ate the nightlock was priceless. The casting over-all was great, really. Little Rue, Caesar, Cinna, Cato, Glimmer, Thresh, Snow, Crane, etc. The notes attached on the gifts were a nice touch especially since there's no way of knowing what's on Katniss' mind in the movie. I also loved how forever alone Gale is shown whenever Peeta and Katniss have a moment.  District 11 going insane when Rue died made her death all the more dramatic... I also enjoyed getting a glimpse of the Capitol base and how they manipulated the contestants. There's a lot more to mention but I'll end here.

Over-all, the film delivered but for me it wasn't enough. Don't rage though. I do think most of my disappointment is my inexperience with adaptations. I've seen plenty of movies adapted from novels but I've never read any of those novels, not even Harry Potter. Still, it wouldn't hurt to make the Games a little longer and more detailed..[/sp]


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 25, 2012)

I havent read the books and the movie was awesome. I am a Harry Potter orphan so i might totally get into this fandom


----------



## Mdri (Mar 25, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> I havent read the books and the movie was awesome. I am a Harry Potter orphan so i might totally get into this fandom



You should read the books. I only read the first one but it was awesome, need to read the other 2 soon
I still haven't watched the movie though


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 25, 2012)

Akito said:


> You should read the books. I only read the first one but it was awesome, need to read the other 2 soon
> I still haven't watched the movie though


So, the books are always better.

Because of this, i chose to watch the movie then read the 3 books xD, because i didnt want to feel that anticipation and "the movie lacks x" thing that i did with Harry Potter.


----------



## Mdri (Mar 25, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> So, the books are always better.
> 
> Because of this, i chose to watch the movie then read the 3 books xD, because i didnt want to feel that anticipation and *"the movie lacks x" thing that i did with Harry Potter.*



You and me both 
But imo the only one that was terribly done comparing to the books was the "Order of the Phoenix", such a disappointment...

So, if you've watched the movie of Hunger Games can you tell me how Jennifer Lawrence (the girl who played Katniss) did? She's a great actress but I'm curious to know anyway


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll always believe that the film didn't deliver 100% but given the amount of time they had to do it in, it's pretty damn good


----------



## themg3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thinkin abt watching the movie today, as a fan of the book would this movie be worth watching, because iv heard a lot abt it, peopl saying its cool but I seriously don't want to be disappointed watching it


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 25, 2012)

There's always the risk of disappointment because the movie never delivers everything you want. The scenes in the book when you were reading it were created from your imagination so it's going to be difficult for a film to recreate everyone's vision. I was one of the few who was disappointed but mostly because of the latter part of the film which seemed rushed. Overall, it was a good movie and you should give it a try. Jennifer Lawrence plays Katniss really well and the actors of Effie, Haymitch, Caesar, and Cinna were excellent. I'm a bit mixed on Josh Hutcherson but he's OK too.



Akito said:


> You should read the books. I only read the first one but it was awesome, need to read the other 2 soon
> I still haven't watched the movie though



I haven't read Catching Fire and Mockingjay either but I will definitely read them this summer!
People say the first book was the best, the second okay and the third disappointing but I meet people who say they're just as good and even excellent. I'm not sure how I would feel until I read it but I think I'll like it just fine. I hope..



Kelsey said:


> I'll always believe that the film didn't deliver 100% but given the amount of time they had to do it in, it's pretty damn good



How long did they have?


----------



## Mdri (Mar 25, 2012)

Jennifer, why so awesome?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

She's hot too.


----------



## Mdri (Mar 25, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> She's hot too.



When I said awesome I meant to include that as well


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll concede that a lot that in the books relied on catness first person perspective comes of poorly in the movies


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2012)

^ Katniss .


Benza@ The movie was 2 hours 20 minutes as far as I know.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

lol Catness.


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 25, 2012)

Did Gale call her Catnip like in the books? I didn't notice if he did because I was too busy looking at Gale's hotness. xD


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, they were in the woods together when they first met, when they bumped into each other or something, she only whispered her name so she didn't scare the game off and Gale mistook it for Catnip, and the nickname stuck ever since.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

WingsofRedemption mistaked Katniss as Candice, and Peeta for Pizza.

What the hell Wings. What the hell.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 25, 2012)

Forgot this thread was here. Copy/paste from the other thread.

*The Hunger Games*

Read this a few days ago so the details were fresh in my head going into the movies. You should also note that I love reading and can be pretty critical when they don't follow shit exactly how I want it to. 

Anyway, I thought this movie was just okay. Obviously as a reader some of my judgement comes from how I picture people being cast and I don't have many major complaints in that department. I especially liked Effie and the talk host of the Hunger Games. Other than that I don't think there were any huge misses. I was a little disappointed in Woody Harrelson as Haymitch. I generally like WH but didn't think he was right for the part. Or at least how I imagined it. 

Casting aside, I thought the camera was pretty shitty throughout the movie in general and it especially hurt it during certain action scenes. The main problem I had with this movie is that so much of the book, emotion, information and whatever comes internally from Katniss so you lose a lot of that during this adaption. You didn't get as much despair and those types of things I really enjoyed from the book. You didn't get Peeta's dad coming to her and offering to keep her family fed or her minor connection with the mayors daughter. One of the biggest misses in that regard was the connection with Rue. We don't get a lot of how much they grew in that short time because she was reminded of her sister and such. 

I could ramble more but I will switch topics. I tried to take myself out of the position of someone who read the book and even then I can't give this movie a very strong review. I thought the whole bread flashback was kind of confusing (or I should say would be for someone who hadn't read) and the whole movie in general didn't flow as well as it could have. I think rewatch value is low and if I could go back I wouldn't pay to see this.

I will probably give it a 6/10.


----------



## Sillay (Mar 25, 2012)

Did anyone else get really dizzy during the beginning too? The way the camera kept on shaking and then how they tried to contrast the angles and the close ups and everything just really got to me. It got better as the film went on, but there were still times when I wanted to rage at the film for making my head spin. 

For someone who hasn't read the book (the more people try to get me to read it, the more I don't want to read it, heh), the movie made a lot of sense to me. I was never confused during any of it, and I thought they did a great job with Rue's scene. In fact, I almost had tears coming to my eyes, but I brushed them away since I didn't want to start crying right then and there. 

And oh my gosh. Liam Hemsworth was HOT. <3

Also, the opening ceremony was done wonderfully. It was such an emotional scene, really, the first time the tributes are shown to the Capitol. And the costumes, dear God, the costumes were really amazing. The main trio was really well-casted too. I mean, I haven't read the books so I can't exactly say this with certainty, but I thought that the actors for the trio (hah, I feel like I'm talking about HP) conveyed their respective emotions really well.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 25, 2012)

didn't read the book, but here's a question:
they said districts 1 & 2 tributes are trained for a long-ass time and then they volunteer. did the book expound on this? what are the perks of these tributes for volunteering? it seems a pretty risky thing to do to me.

i mean, if there are two champions possible or there's only one tribute per district (and one winner), i would understand the feeling of superiority, of being 90% sure you will win the game. but since there's only one champion and there's someone as well-trained as you who also competes, i think that greatly diminishes your desire to volunteer (esp if you're the girl).


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2012)

Sillay said:


> Did anyone else get really dizzy during the beginning too? The way the camera kept on shaking and then how they tried to contrast the angles and the close ups and everything just really got to me. It got better as the film went on, but there were still times when I wanted to rage at the film for making my head spin.


It was not just you, trust me. 



chikkychappy said:


> didn't read the book, but here's a question:
> they said districts 1 & 2 tributes are trained for a long-ass time and then they volunteer. did the book expound on this? what are the perks of these tributes for volunteering? it seems a pretty risky thing to do to me.
> 
> if there are two champions possible or there's only one tribute per district (and one winner), i would understand the feeling of superiority, of being 90% sure you will win the game. but since there's only one champion and there's someone as well-trained as you who also competes, i think that greatly diminishes your desire to volunteer(esp if you're the girl)


They don't "officially" train people, but everyone knows that they do and the capital allows it to happen.

Districts 1 and 2 are the only districts that routinely have volunteers. They train the kids to do better in the games. Winning the hunger games brings wealth to the district. That's why districts 1 and 2 are the wealthiest: they usually win the games. They brainwash the kids into thinking that they're doing it for the honor of their district and the glory that comes with winning.

The other districts don't usually get volunteers. Katniss was the first from district 12 in a really long time. That's why it got made into a big deal. The book doesn't really expand on why someone who isn't from district 1 or 2 would volunteer, but you can come up with your own reasons (in place of a loved one, because they want to fight, because they want to bring money to their district, because they think they can win, because they're stupid, etc.)


----------



## hehey (Mar 25, 2012)

Just got back from seeing it, teh beginning parts were boring, but it started to pick up and really get good at the point where Katmis met that black guy.

The people in teh capital looked ridiculous, it was dumb, especially that gold eyeliner that black guy had.

Tears were shed by me when Rue died, well, not when she died, but when all her people in the 11th started rioting and Katniss flowered her up, tears were shed then.

Those bear dog things.... that shit was fucked up, fuck you flame beard guy!!!/

good Movie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 25, 2012)

Just got back from the movie.

I'd give it a 8/10. Shaky camera is indeed annoying, especially at certain points where I would've liked to have seen all of the action. 

Looking at Jennifer Lawrence for two hours and twenty-two minutes made me realize how hot she is.

Guy who played Peeta is awesome. Not really big on the shipping thing, but I'd support him over Gale. I can relate to Peeta moreso.

Rue's death had people gasping. Even though I knew it was coming, they did a great job at building the suspense.

Creepy Capitol people. 

Haymitch was awesome. The movie really played up the old, drunken mentor part, making him kind of similar to a karate master or something.

The Mutts were great. I'm glad they did away with the part with the past tributes being the Mutts. I found that ridiculous in the books.

They could've done a better job with the Careers, IMO. They just played up the 'sociopathic, teenagers' angle a tad too much.

All in all, great movie. I don't really remember Seneca Crane popping up in the first book. Did they give him more scenes like with Snow?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 26, 2012)

the cinematography was... terrible. I really hated it a lot throughout the movie but overall, this was alright. It wasn't o wow spectacular amazing but it was pretty good. They didn't really explain a lot well enough though imo, some of it was a bit rushed


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

I disagree on the Careers being exaggerated teenage sociopaths. In the movie, I found Cato's final words before his death quite powerful and moving. I don't think it's in the book but even there, there's something else he does that makes you see there's still a human underneath that killing machine.

[sp=Cato's final monologue] 
 [/sp]



Kelsey said:


> Benza@ The movie was 2 hours 20 minutes as far as I know.



Nah, I meant the production time. How long did it take?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2012)

in the book cato still has his sword and an armored suit, so he fights on those besats for hours until catness just goes ahead and deals with it


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2012)

> The people in teh capital looked ridiculous, it was dumb, especially that gold eyeliner that black guy had.



you know nothing jon snow


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

I always imagined the Capitol inhabitants to look like Nicki Minaj, Katy Perry, Lady Gaga and (at least in his music videos) Cee Lo Green.



Banhammer said:


> in the book cato still has his sword and an armored suit, so he fights on those besats for hours until catness just goes ahead and deals with it



True but don't forget he was desperately begging Clove to stay alive once Thresh was done with her. It just surprised me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Honest opinions:Not bad.I had a couple problems with this movie:1) It was apparently shot by an amateur 13-year-old; pretty sure a 14-year-old could hold the camera more steady than this.2) Too child-friendly in a movie that shouldn't be child-friendly. I mean, what the hell? I don't have to read the book to know this should be more violent and bloody.3) Ending is too much of a blatant grab for sequel by not closing any loose ends at all. I'm sure the book is a series, but fuck books. Give me an actual ending.4) No boobs.5) The build-up to the game was immense; the game was kinda... underwhelming.Otherwise a good film. I enjoyed it except for the kissy parts that felt forced and awkward. I mean, I know the bitch is just using that guy to survive. That evil cunt. It just makes me hate the main character more.*WHY IS MY EDITING GOING AWAY?!?!?*


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Honest opinions:Not bad.I had a couple problems with this movie:1) It was apparently shot by an amateur 13-year-old; pretty sure a 14-year-old could hold the camera more steady than this.2) Too child-friendly in a movie that shouldn't be child-friendly. I mean, what the hell? I don't have to read the book to know this should be more violent and bloody.3) Ending is too much of a blatant grab for sequel by not closing any loose ends at all. I'm sure the book is a series, but fuck books. Give me an actual ending.4) No boobs.5) The build-up to the game was immense; the game was kinda... underwhelming.Otherwise a good film. I enjoyed it except for the kissy parts that felt forced and awkward. I mean, I know the bitch is just using that guy to survive. That evil cunt. It just makes me hate the main character more.*WHY IS MY EDITING GOING AWAY?!?!?*



Glad you liked it

I thought the same about the ending when I read the book. Katniss is such tease.

I'm sure the 2nd book/movie will piss you off


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 26, 2012)

Hold on are the following things changed in the movie?

- Thresh and Cato's offscreen fight to the death

- Train track scene, Katniss telling Peeta she was faking and Peeta being heartbroken by it

the fuking spoiler button doesn't work so deal with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not sure about the first thing, but the second thing never happened.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

*SPOILERS BELOW*

There's no use tagging it now so that huge thing will have to do.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Hold on are the following things changed in the movie?
> 
> - Thresh and Cato's offscreen fight to the death
> 
> ...



1. There was no fight to the death in the book and the movie. 

2. It didn't happen in the film. Instead, they showed President Snow looking displeased. Honestly, I don't think there was even a hint that Katniss was faking it aside from maybe Haymitch's notes when he sends the gifts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought it was obvious she was faking it.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

Really? I couldn't tell because I thought that on the outside, it was supposed to look really really genuine to convince the audience and gamemakers. That's why even Peeta believed her. :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I never read the books. So what does that tell you? It was pretty blatant. At least to me, but I am pretty smart for a moron.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, I guess I was wrong about that part. Now I understand why it looked awkward.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

It is kinda sad. She was using the guy just to survive and he was sincere in his feelings. 

It's also funny that his special ability was super strength but he couldn't beat up that one guy.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 26, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> 1. There was no fight to the death in the book and the movie.




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the book, Cato and Thresh fought offscreen while Katniss was caring for Peeta in the cave. They hear the cannon that signals Thresh's death. Thresh comes back as a Mutt.






> 2. It didn't happen in the film. Instead, they showed President Snow looking displeased. Honestly, I don't think there was even a hint that Katniss was faking it aside from maybe Haymitch's notes when he sends the gifts



Fuck Snow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The real shock at the end of the book was Katniss finding out Peeta was being serious about their love.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't think so. She could have survived on her own but she chose to find him even though Peeta was a liability in his state. Katniss did what she did to keep both of them alive. If she hadn't gone with the lovebird route, only one of them would have survived. Even if she manipulated him, I think she still feels something special for Peeta. It may not be love just yet but it's certainly something more than friendship, mainly because he's the boy with bread.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

Wait, people at school told me that in the book Katniss shared Peeta's love. 

Which is it? I really hope that's not true and she's using him.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

^Perhaps it depends on your interpretation and which book we're talking about. 



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In the book, Cato and Thresh fought offscreen while Katniss was caring for Peeta in the cave. They hear the cannon that signals Thresh's death. Thresh comes back as a Mutt.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously? I thought Thresh ran off with what Cato and Clove needed plus he was responsible for the death of the latter and that's why Cato ran off to follow him. They may have fought but it was off-screen from what I remember. Wasn't Cato too preoccupied with mourning over Clove?






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The real shock at the end of the book was Katniss finding out Peeta was being serious about their love.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was obvious Peeta loved her fo realz. I was more surprised by Katniss thinking about Gale. lol She keeps making these scenarios in her head about what Gale might be thinking even when she was the one who vigorously denied things at the start. It's funny when you think about it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Wait, people at school told me that in the book Katniss shared Peeta's love.
> 
> Which is it? I really hope that's not true and she's using him.



It was an act from Katniss. Ask your friends if they even finished the book. It ends horribly for Peeta.



Benzaiten said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? I thought Thresh ran off with what Cato and Clove needed plus he was responsible for the death of the latter and that's why Cato ran off to follow him. They may have fought but it was off-screen from what I remember. Wasn't Cato too preoccupied with mourning over Clove?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Cato did mourn for Clove, but eventually he went after Thresh. That is why he later got the armour, meaning he took back the package his district sent him from Thresh. But it did happen off screen.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was obvious Peeta loved her fo realz. I was more surprised by Katniss thinking about Gale. lol She keeps making these scenarios in her head about what Gale might be thinking even when she was the one who vigorously denied things at the start. It's funny when you think about it.



In the book, Katniss thinks Peeta is faking, just following Haymitch's plan like herself. Its not hard for the reader to believe that.

Yeah, Katniss is a huge hypocrite when it comes to her lovelife.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Cato did mourn for Clove, but eventually he went after Thresh. That is why he later got the armour, meaning he took back the package his district sent him from Thresh. But it did happen off screen.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, so we're in the same boat. Now I can answer your question properly. They took out the part where Cato rushes over to Clove's dead body and follows Thresh.






> In the book, Katniss thinks Peeta is faking, just following Haymitch's plan like herself. Its not hard for the reader to believe that.
> 
> Yeah, Katniss is a huge hypocrite when it comes to her lovelife.



I can see that but I'm just saying I never thought that. I thought if Katniss was faking it then the conflict would come from Peeta really having feelings for her and that's how I came to my conclusion. :3

Have you read the other two books? I really want to read them! :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Man, I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

You should read the books.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Hell no. 


I only read books with adult themes and situations.


Unless...


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't kids fighting to the death count as an adult theme and situation?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

No, it's childish because they are kids dying. 


But the potential kid sex is balancing on the edge of legality.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 26, 2012)

How does Thresh die?

I guess they wanted the movie to end with a lasting relationship bullshit to not piss people off.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, I have no idea what you guys are talking about.



It would make you rage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Is Tresh the big blonde guy?


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

^The big black guy



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> How does Thresh die?
> 
> I guess they wanted the movie to end with a lasting relationship bullshit to not piss people off.



In the movie? They didn't say. Katniss and Peeta just assumed it was Cato.

It's really too bad. I wanted people to get pissed off.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

In the movie he was devoured by the mutts.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 26, 2012)

Feel bad for Peeta though.

He made a point that he wasn't going to let the games change him, and I don't remember if Katniss realized what he meant or not. She ends up turning into a giant fake for the whole thing and tears Peeta apart at the end of the book with her lies.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't spoil


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

Can anybody tell me what 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the psycho kid was saying at the end before he gets killed. I couldn't understand a word of it




Also, my review of the movie is in sig.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Can anybody tell me what
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I got this from tumblr so I'm not sure how reliable this is but I do remember him saying stuff about wanting to die and this post received a lot of notes so this is probably accurate. 



Benzaiten said:


> [sp=Cato's final monologue]
> [/sp]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Movie needed more blood.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, that's what he said.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 26, 2012)

I wish it was a 15 but yanno, the books were for a teenage audience


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for confirming, Stunna.

@CMX - It most definitely did.  I hate that they made this PG13. The fucking premise of this movie isn't even suited for children. I can't believe people judge these things based on just how much gore or sex appears.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

_Temple of Doom_ had plenty of blood, right? Kali Ma and what not. If that got PG-13, why couldn't they show someone getting stabbed in this movie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

_Temple of Doom _falls under the loose ratings umbrella of the 80s.

They could drop f-bombs in PG movies back then, man.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

Probably because kids weren't as stupid then.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, "The Deep" practically had a rape scene and it was PG.

Temple of Doom CREATED the PG-13 rating and in general, things were a lot more liberal back then. It wasn't until the 90's came around that the MPAA became more strict.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Better times.


We lived in better times.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 26, 2012)

It'd be stupid to make this movie rated-R. The main audience is teenagers and children.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

It would be stupid to have an avatar of a topless woman.

Wait, what?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 26, 2012)

I am a little surprised by how overrated this movie is outside of the main fanbase. I read the first book so far and liked it well enough (give it about an 8/10 or so) as far as books go but the movie (as a reader or not) just wasn't that good.

I also agree with people that this movie could have benefited from a higher rating. I don't think it needs to be HBO Game of Thrones level but it definitely needed spiced up a bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

The movie is a bit overrated for sure (I figured as much), but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 26, 2012)

2 big things for me are is it worth the theatre money and would I want to rewatch it at some point. My answer to both of those questions is easily a no. 

Another thing I use to help determine other views is my fiance. She loves Twilight so I know here tastes are.......Different to say the least. She didn't like this movie either. So that is where some of my surprise comes from for these ratings as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't please 'em all I guess.


Some girl in the theatre I was in was some Twilight slut and really liked it. Of course I didn't talk to her--she's a female. I just eavesdropped.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It would be stupid to have an avatar of a topless woman.
> 
> Wait, what?



Shut up, CM.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Show me your titties! 


So there is probably a definite trilogy, right? (for this movie, not for the titties)


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 26, 2012)

^

Yes.

They're splitting the last one in two though since everyone is doing it nowadays.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Just like I figured.


Shit, even Kill Bill is getting a third movie.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

There are three books so of course there would be films after this. However, the producers said it depended on how much money this one would make and onsidering it's success, it's safe to say there will definitely be a sequel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

What are the other books about? Love story? Anti-government revolt? More Hunger Games?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> There are three books so of course there would be films after this. However, the producers said it depended on how much money this one would make and onsidering it's success, it's safe to say there will definitely be a sequel.



Not really. Look at the treatment the Inheritance Cycle got, they made Eragon and didn't continue making more films and there's 3 more books 

But then again this has to better than Eragon . I'm going to see it on Thursday


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

This is way better than Eragon. What a bad movie that was.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

The movie was shit but the books are good, to me anyway. I've read them all.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 27, 2012)

Eragon (the movie, not sure about the book) was shit though and I'm pretty sure it didn't amass a following as large as THG did.



CrazyMoronX said:


> What are the other books about? Love story? Anti-government revolt? More Hunger Games?



You seem to have guessed it on your own. lol I'm not entirely sure though because I'm yet to read them as well but from the spoilers I've encountered, it seems to be going that direction. I accidentally read stuff on tumblr.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Which is it? All three????!?!?!


Predictable.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll tell you after I read them. Or just wait for Akainu.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Probably a little of all three.

But I'm curious to see where they go with it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What are the other books about? Love story? Anti-government revolt? More Hunger Games?



All three as soon as the first half of the 2nd book.

I'm telling you, the things Katniss thinks over in that love triangle will piss you off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm already pissed off just thinking about a love triangle.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)

The love triangle isn't really that big of a theme. Just finished the 2nd book.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Any cliche betrayal or fight over the slut?

Like Peeta gets all emo and betrays everyone and tries to kill that one ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and stuff happens?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Any cliche betrayal or fight over the slut?
> 
> Like Peeta gets all emo and betrays everyone and tries to kill that one ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and stuff happens?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No.

They actually help each other out at times and work together. And she doesn't really dwell on the shit too much. Obviously it comes up in little doses as would be natural for a 17 year old girl but it isn't harped on


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

So it will be totally different in the movies to cater to Twilight fans?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)

Probably. I know that cave scene in this movie was pretty sappy.

I guess the one saving grace is that most of the time you know they have to put on a show like that so it isn't actually sappy shit. It is acting sappy for the audience of The Games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

If I were a fan of the books I would be very worried right now.

It's obvious that Hollywood will ruin it. They had a trailer for Twilight at this movie. That's a tell-tale sign.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)

They also had a trailer for GI Joe. So maybe the next one will be more violent 

*thinking positive*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't see that.


I did see Snow White though--that actually looks kinda maybe decent sorta.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)

Snow White was at mine as well. Does look interesting minus Twilight girl being in it. Funny how she gets no lines in the previews though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully she stays asleep for at least 75% of the movie. I don't really like that slut.


I also find it funny that they managed to turn Snow White into a generic fantasy war epic.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)

Agreed on all counts.

It definitely looks better than that other Snow White movie this year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Wait, there are two of them?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah some shit called Mirror Mirror.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 27, 2012)

I love this movie. Going to see it tomorrow AGAIN and i am fucking pumped. I love this movie immensely as a reader of the books


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I'll watch the good one on DVD or something. I'm not sure I can be caught dead in a theatre watching it no matter how much more adult-oriented it seems.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I were a fan of the books I would be very worried right now.
> 
> It's obvious that Hollywood will ruin it. They had a trailer for Twilight at this movie. That's a tell-tale sign.



It's certainly troubling but I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe they will increase the violence level in the next movie. :33


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)

There is some nudity in the 2nd book. More noodz never hurt either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Noodz!!!


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 27, 2012)

For now, I think they're mostly using the triangle for comedic purposes. Although, I'm not sure whether the comedy was intentional or they thought it would make the moment more dramatic. Just about everyone in the cinema kept laughing whenever Gale appeared right after a Katniss-Peeta moment. 

There are noodz?!


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> For now, I think they're mostly using the triangle for comedic purposes. Although, I'm not sure whether the comedy was intentional or they thought it would make the moment more dramatic. Just about everyone in the cinema kept laughing whenever Gale appeared right after a Katniss-Peeta moment.
> 
> There are noodz?!




*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for Catching Fire_ 




There's a moment when Johanna just starts taking her clothes off while Peeta and Katniss are in the room. 
And then she walks around naked cause she don't give a darn.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 27, 2012)

I love how people love this movie. 

I'm actually considering going to see it again.


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 27, 2012)

Read the book from start to finish last night. How do Katniss's POV translate on the big screen? Do we get a sense of what's she's thinking, that Peeta might be faking the romance for instance?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Noodz!!!



Prepare your body.

In the 2nd book its pretty much a character trait for one of the characters. They're gonna have to change the character entirely for them to ruin this one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Them titties.

Them titties.

Them titties.

Them titties.

Them titties.

Them titties.

Them titties.

Them titties.

Them titties.

Them titties.

Them titties.

Them titties.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 27, 2012)

Kno7 said:


> Read the book from start to finish last night. How do Katniss's POV translate on the big screen? Do we get a sense of what's she's thinking, that Peeta might be faking the romance for instance?



Not really. The deception was only clear on Katniss' part. We did get a couple flashbacks about Peeta being the boy with bread, her dad's death, her mom shutting down, etc.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2012)

glimpses
Things that should be catness acting poorly sometimes come off as the actress acting poorly, which she is most definitely not.

I also love the modern message depend on how you frame it

Life in North America sucks controled by the elite's fear mongering media machine, but amongst those kids, they fight and they kill one another with the hopes of maybe one day they will become part of the ruling class.

Sheez


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 27, 2012)

I remembered something about the movie and this is related to the book as well.

In the film, they took out Madge along with the Avox girl but then we still see Gale and Katniss encountering the Capitol hovercraft.. I don't remember the movie elaborating on that afterwards. Am I forgetting something?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 27, 2012)

Well it was the day of the reaping so it would be obvious that there were capital people within district 12 that's probably what they were aiming for.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 28, 2012)

i heard this movie has lots of blacks , ima watch it


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 28, 2012)

You know what they call the hunger games in Paris?





Battle Royale with cheese.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

You know what they call Battle Royale in Paris?


WE SURRENDER


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 28, 2012)

WOULD YOU LIKE SOME WATER FOR THAT BURN?


I love Rue. She's abso-fucking-lutely adorable. I love it when she's all "So you and Peeta? "


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, I would hit it.


/zaxxon


----------



## Cxille (Mar 28, 2012)

Everywhere, whenever The Hunger Games is mentioned, someone shows up going "WAAAH Battle Royale". It happens every single time without fail. xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

It is kind of similar to that.


But only on the most base level of kids killing other kids.


----------



## Cxille (Mar 28, 2012)

The premise is similar, but I don't think saying it's a blatant rip-off is fair (and this is what I hear many people say). Battle Royale isn't exactly "original" either. What is?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

That reminds me, I should watch Battle Royale again.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 28, 2012)

I dont see the need for comparison to be honest.
Battle Royal is Battle Royal
and Hunger Games is Hunger Games.
End of


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

But it's a bunch of kids put in a situation where they are forced to kill each other.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 28, 2012)

But there's still differences


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Nah, they're the same movie. 


If I presented this movie idea to you:

A bunch of kids, picked randomly, given weapons, put into a deserted area, and forced to kill each other until only one remained.

Which movie would I be talking about? _Battle Royale or Hunger Games_?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 28, 2012)

never seen BR so Hunger Games


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2012)

_Hunger Games_ > _Battle Royale,_ anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2012)

Cxille said:


> The premise is similar, but I don't think saying it's a blatant rip-off is fair (and this is what I hear many people say). Battle Royale isn't exactly "original" either. What is?


Blade Runner.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> never seen BR so Hunger Games


It was _Battle Royale_.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2012)

You know what they call battle royal in greece?

Spartacus for fat nerds


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Blade Runner.


Loosely novel based.


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> You know what they call battle royal in greece?
> 
> Spartacus for fat nerds



They call it the legend of Theseus and the Minotaur. 

/smartass


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> _Hunger Games_ > _Battle Royale,_ anyway.



Movie wise, this is easy. Book wise, well not really. Battle Royale IMO is better then the first book of Hunger Games. So unless Hunger Games 2-3 is a lot better then the first I can't see it being better then the book.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It is kind of similar to that.
> 
> 
> But only on the most base level of kids killing other kids.



I hate when people say they're the same thing 
I've read the second book btw


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I got a BR vibe while watching the movie, sure, but c'mon. The same thing?

That's like saying _TMNT_ and _Beverly Hills Ninja_ are the same movie because they both have ninjas and comedy.


----------



## Cxille (Mar 29, 2012)

I've just finished reading the last chapter of _Mockingjay_, and does anyone else think that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Katniss would have been better off alone in the end?


----------



## josh101 (Mar 29, 2012)

I wanted to read the book before I saw the movie, but I ended up only getting half-way through when I watched the movie, now have finished the book. Must say, for me, I normally like film adaptions more as I am not a big reader, but damn, the book is sooo much better than the film. Normally I hate those people who drivel on about how much better the book is than the film, but for me they don't even compare here. Movie really disappointing me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

And that's why you always watch the movie first.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 29, 2012)

I think what makes it hard to adapt into film is that most of the book consists of Katniss' thoughts. It's really difficult to translate because how else are we going to clearly see what's on her mind aside from her saying what's on it herself. The movie tried to do it through flashbacks and those notes with the gifts but that still leaves a bit of speculation and doesn't compare to what's exactly there. I was initially very disappointed as well but now I'm thankful it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, just watched this movie today and man it was such a worthless piece of shit. I want my ?5 back.  First thing, it was a slow fucking start. I couldn't take this movie seriously at all, cheap ass costumes, everything looked amateur. There was no violence at all and this was about everyone trying to kill each other with only 1 victor? And how convenient that the rule changed at one time where you could have 2 winners, then changed it back to 1. Also Katnis trying to cut that bee hive shit was retarded, only got stung ONCE by ONE bee?  She was so close to the hive and only 1 bee stung her. 

The romantic stuff wasn't needed. Katnis tells the guy at District 12 to look after the family and then falls in love with another guy who she hated? What a bitch (I'd smash her (sexually) in real life though, no joke)

And the dogs. Wtf was up with that? 

Ameteur film. Should have been a video release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Catnip got stung like three, maybe four times actually.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

I just liked "her" in the movie, she did a strong performance, I did feel for her when her friend died. Everything else was just whack.

And there was no mention of the setting or the time/date of the place?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I didn't think she was all that.


Not more attractive than your average girl anyway. I mean, yeah, I'd do her, but I'm not fawning over the whore.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't think she was all that.
> 
> 
> Not more attractive than your average girl anyway. I mean, yeah, I'd do her, but I'm not fawning over the whore.



Agreed. She isn't really hot at all. 

If anything take Effie Trinket out of costume and have her looking like her nymph self in 40 Year Old Virgin and she is more smashable.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys seriously don't think she's hot? 
You mean to tell me this (spoiler below) is just average to you????

[sp]



[/sp]


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

I find her hot. She is naturally beautiful looking, and that's hard to find.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 29, 2012)

Pretty much, yeah. Not to mention you just picked like her 4 best pictures which is going to skew her look.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

The average woman has tits and ass and a decent face.

That's what she has.


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't think she was all that.
> 
> 
> Not more attractive than your average girl anyway. I mean, yeah, I'd do her, but I'm not fawning over the whore.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

She was fine as hell as Mystique in X-Men first class.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 29, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Pretty much, yeah. Not to mention you just picked like her 4 best pictures which is going to skew her look.



Those aren't her best pictures. If I chose them for myself, it would have emphasized her face and it wouldn't have those annoying logos. If it were according to Hollywood standards then yes she's probably average but not hot at all? I really don't know what's hot anymore. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> The average woman has tits and ass and a decent face.
> 
> That's what she has.



You must see attractive people a lot then.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

At the end of the day we all would smash her backdoors.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 29, 2012)

A. Glover is correct


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I see a lot of relatively attractive girls every day either at the gym or at work, sure.

They're all just as hot as she is, in some cases hotter. Hotter because they're real. She might as well be a make-believe character.


----------



## josh101 (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And that's why you always watch the movie first.


Yeah, this, or read the whole book. I only had read the part up to where she is on podium ready to start, so I had read a lot about the build up/reaping/training and they basically skipped over those parts briefly, which sucked. 



Benzaiten said:


> I think what makes it hard to adapt into film is that most of the book consists of Katniss' thoughts. It's really difficult to translate because how else are we going to clearly see what's on her mind aside from her saying what's on it herself. The movie tried to do it through flashbacks and those notes with the gifts but that still leaves a bit of speculation and doesn't compare to what's exactly there. I was initially very disappointed as well but now I'm thankful it wasn't so bad.


True. A lot of the plots were inevitably changed because of that and I can live with that, I just thought the acting was pretty bad, the "love" was crazily over-played to suit teenage girls and the fact that it was a 12a all ruined it for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

It's always a good idea to watch a movie first if you haven't already read the book. You're just setting yourself up for disappointment.

Like if they made a _Dark Tower _movie, no matter how good it is I'll be disappointed. It can never really live up to the books.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow... I disagree with almost _everything_ you said, Glover.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't really give a flying shit


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, that was predictable.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

Quite.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

She's the hottest woman on earth compared to Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 29, 2012)

But I like Anne Hathaway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

You like equine women?


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 29, 2012)

She does not resemble a horse!


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone got her number for me? Hook me up dawgs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> She does not resemble a horse!


 



Anne: I do declare, I don't look like a horse!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 29, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Wow, just watched this movie today and man it was such a worthless piece of shit. I want my ?5 back.  First thing, it was a slow fucking start. I couldn't take this movie seriously at all, cheap ass costumes, everything looked amateur. There was no violence at all and this was about everyone trying to kill each other with only 1 victor? And how convenient that the rule changed at one time where you could have 2 winners, then changed it back to 1. Also Katnis trying to cut that bee hive shit was retarded, only got stung ONCE by ONE bee?  She was so close to the hive and only 1 bee stung her.
> 
> The romantic stuff wasn't needed. Katnis tells the guy at District 12 to look after the family and then falls in love with another guy who she hated? What a bitch (I'd smash her (sexually) in real life though, no joke)
> 
> ...



Yeah the movie/book is all sorts of random and unexplained. I like it though just for the story though, but you made good points.

The thing I hate the most is how fucking bad the capital just fucks over Katniss. They lie none stop and change the rules after 73 years of consistency just to fuck Katniss, but thats just story really. It gets worse in the 2nd book, oh boy.

I think the love triangle is ok, only for the fact she doesn't try to be with a guy in the first place. She is still a dumb girl when it comes down to it.

But yeah the mutts were stupid. Its worse in the book as they are infact the previous dead tributes, somehow. Never explained why or how.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

The dogs and the fire threw me for a loop.


Like, it's fake, but it kills?


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The dogs and the fire threw me for a loop.
> 
> 
> Like, it's fake, but it kills?



They're not fake, they're just controlled by the gamemakers.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The dogs and the fire threw me for a loop.
> 
> 
> Like, it's fake, but it kills?



The 2nd book makes those things look like a walk in the park.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Do they program a code that deletes people randomly from existence?


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 29, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The 2nd book makes those things look like a walk in the park.



So true. 
Almost a third of them were dead in just a day and a half.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do they program a code that deletes people randomly from existence?



You just always set high expectations don't you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Yeah the movie/book is all sorts of random and unexplained. I like it though just for the story though, but you made good points.
> 
> The thing I hate the most is how fucking bad the capital just fucks over Katniss. They lie none stop and change the rules after 73 years of consistency just to fuck Katniss, but thats just story really. It gets worse in the 2nd book, oh boy.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's just like they made everyone else who entered Hunger Games for the last 73 years stupid, I mean, after all these years people didn't think of "hey what happens if ALL of us die?" and Katniss was the only one to figure something like that? 

What made the love thing worse was that it was actually on TV so the guy back in District 12 must have felt pissed off 

The ending could have been better, more suspenseful. The old man just stares at the screen and walks off then the movie ends, lol what? I'd thought he would have said something or done something to make us go "". 

The dogs made me laugh, it was soooo random. What do you mean the 2nd book makes them look like a walk in the park? lol Katniss soloes the dogs?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

The romance had a point. You obviously missed it. Katniss was _pretending_ to love Peeta because she was playing up the "Star-Crossed Lovers" angle so that the sponsors would aid them in the game.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow... I disagree with everything you said, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

Then let's agree to disagree.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

No lets disagree to agree.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

Fair    enough.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree with what Stunna said. Just getting that out.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 29, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Yeah it's just like they made everyone else who entered Hunger Games for the last 73 years stupid, I mean, after all these years people didn't think of "hey what happens if ALL of us die?" and Katniss was the only one to figure something like that?
> 
> What made the love thing worse was that it was actually on TV so the guy back in District 12 must have felt pissed off



It gets worse man.



> The ending could have been better, more suspenseful. The old man just stares at the screen and walks off then the movie ends, lol what? I'd thought he would have said something or done something to make us go "".



The book ends with 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Katniss telling Peeta she was a fake and just did what she did for survival. Peeta takes it pretty bad. Katniss leaves a big question about if she wants a guy or not and thinks over how shes going to have to live her life since the world thinks shes in love with Peeta.






> The dogs made me laugh, it was soooo random. What do you mean the 2nd book makes them look like a walk in the park? lol Katniss soloes the dogs?



The 2nd book has


*Spoiler*: __ 



mutated monkeys. Lots of them.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 29, 2012)

I thought the author made it pretty clear Katniss was pretending. At the same time she was (probably) truly falling in love in some way.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 29, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I thought the author made it pretty clear Katniss was pretending. *At the same time she was (probably) truly falling in love in some way.*



Yes 
I can't help but think I'm biased but even though she's pretending, some of it is definitely true. The author wouldn't put "this kiss felt different than all the others" if it weren't. The desire to keep Peeta alive and the fact that he will remain important to her as the boy with bread were already there so it's really not hard to work with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

I just want to see her get it on with someone next movie.

Naked. 

Full frontal.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)

She was technically naked in X-Men as Mystique.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Practicaly doesn't count.


Boobs and bush or gtfo.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 30, 2012)

Yo CMX I'm about to be readin Dark Tower. Read the first book a good while ago and now that I am through Hunger Games I can start it back up. 

The first book was pretty boring so why don't you give me a summary so I don't have to read it again before starting #2. 

I guess VM would be a better place than here for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

First book...

Boring...



Actually, there were a lot of dry parts I found. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




First book is basically just Roland going through the desert, picking up Jake Chambers, killing Jake Chambers, chatting The Man in Black for 300 years, passing out on the beach.

He also kills an entire village of people.

Oh, and he fucks a ghost.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 30, 2012)

That village part was definitely the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Really showed off his skills. But he has even better feats later on the in the series.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

What is that?


----------



## ℛei (Mar 30, 2012)

Ohmy


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)

^ At least someone got it


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2012)

Whatching Hunger Games. Where's the shrimp from distric 9?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

They got eaten by the digital dogs and burnt up by digital fire and buried in a digitial pit.



For real.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 30, 2012)

So Peeta keeps his leg?

They also tried to ship tease Cato and Glimmer?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 31, 2012)

I think the shrimp from 9 was the curly haired boy Cato killed in the first minute of the games


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, wasn't it supposed to be Cato-Clove?


----------



## Samehada (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a really cool and amazing fan video I found 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUxS2mvxHq8&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 31, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Whatching Hunger Games. Where's the shrimp from distric 9?


You mean Prawns?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

I took my younger cousin to see it today. It was better the second time seeing it. I guess because I wasn't tired.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

I like this movie its alright by me.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 31, 2012)

Just saw this movie. It was really good. I great mix of action and emotion.

Makes me want to read the book, which I purchased recently, but haven't started yet.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

Read it. It's really good.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 31, 2012)

I was very impressed by this movie, and I love the main actress. Even though she was pretty much naked a lot in Xmen I found her way better looking in this movie lol.


----------



## ura renge (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm being dragged to see this on Monday. The only things I've heard is that it's really really good or really really bad. Not sure whether to be disappointed or not.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 1, 2012)

Apparently, the third book is the best from what I've heard. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the one where District 13 bombs the fuck out of the capitol and whole bunch of action and conflict


----------



## Jena (Apr 1, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Apparently, the third book is the best from what I've heard.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The reviews on the third one are mixed. Some people love it and others absolutely hate it.

As for me...it's my favorite of the three.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

I want to read it now.


----------



## Shade (Apr 1, 2012)

Not only a great adaptation, but also an impressive stand-alone film. Hope everyone on the same production team's back for the second one. I wish the director would take some creative liberties with the third, seeing as the book sucked. Perhaps he'll have to if he's splitting a 400 page book into two parts.


----------



## Mileh (Apr 1, 2012)

I've heard that _Slumdog Millionaire_ and _127 Hours_ screenwriter Simon Beaufoy signed on for the next film... Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 2, 2012)

Just saw the movie, really enjoyed it. Question, what was left out or changed from the book? I don't have time to read it and am curious


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 2, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Just saw the movie, really enjoyed it. Question, what was left out or changed from the book? I don't have time to read it and am curious



A lot. I'll try to list what I can remember.

[sp]- They took out a character called Madge who is the Mayor's daughter. She's actually the one who gave Katniss the Mockingjay pin.
- They took out the Avox girl. When Gale and Katniss were hunting before, they saw a boy and a girl trying to escape from the Capitol but was taken away by a hovercraft. The guy was killed on the spot and the girl became an Avox. An Avox is a traitor or criminal who has his/her tongue cut off and becomes a servant who can only take orders.
- Haymitch was supposed to be introduced along with Effie Trinket.
- In the book, Peeta's dad gave Katniss cookies just before they rode the train to the Capitol.
- The Haymitch-Peeta-Katniss confrontation played out differently in the book. Katniss was supposed to throw a knife between two pillars or something.
- Katniss and Peeta were instructed to hold hands as soon as they went out for the parade.
- Rue didn't tell Katniss to cut the Tracker Jacker branch. She was only going to warn her.
- The hallucination scene with Glimmer was supposed to be more gruesome because Katniss was supposed to cut off Glimmer's fingers and dig into her flesh or something.
- The District 11 three finger sign wasn't supposed to happen until the next book and they weren't supposed to have an uprising then and there.
- Seneca Crane was barely described and there were no scenes in the book about the Games' Headquarters.
- The Katniss-Peeta moments were longer and had better lines. Also, Katniss was supposed to get  sleeping potion from Haymitch and she was going to drug Peeta so she could go to the Feast.
- The Muttations were supposed to have similar features to the dead tributes.
- After he fell, Cato struggles with the Muttations but it took hours (I think) and he still wasn't killed. Katniss shot an arrow to his head as an act of mercy.
- Peeta lost a part of his leg and was given a prosthetic leg thing.
- Katniss concocted this love triangle thing in her head about how Gale might feel about everything she did in the arena.
- The ending didn't include President Snow. Instead, they were about to step out of the crowd and be welcomed by District 12. Peeta holds out his hand and says to Katniss "One more time. For the audience?"[/sp]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I watched Battle Royale again last night.

It was just like this movie.


----------



## Jena (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I watched Battle Royale again last night.
> 
> It was just like this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously though, the movie plots are kinda similar. 

Buncha teenage kids thrown on an island, forced to kill each other... couple ringers thrown in for good measure... small group of kids with prior familiarity banding against the system...

Yeah.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2012)

I think for me the 2nd book was the best. The third book had the most impact (I think) but just wasn't as enjoyable overall.

Anyway, I hope the next movie is better than this one. At least worth a movie ticket this time plus it was my favorite book of the 3.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Apr 2, 2012)

Just ran through the whole series after movie and the third book wasn't as good as the second.


*Spoiler*: __ 



By the past midway of the third started to not like Katniss. Peeta when he was a jerk to her was kind of right. She was playing both sides and I kind of was asking myself why is she doing anything with Gale. Sure they were friends and had moments but she disagreed with him on a ton of stuff. He seemed way to over the top on the revenge thing and she sort of realized it when they got to D-2 I think. After all Peeta did you would think she would seriously at first put more of an effort of helping him, instead of "omg he's lost forever time to go to Gale," stuff she started pulling. If I saved a girls life like 30309399383 times I would you know be pissed that she can't make up her mind. Like seriously.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 2, 2012)

Battle Royale Wiki

"The film tells the story of Shuya Nanahara, a high-school student struggling with the death of his father who is forced by the government to compete in a deadly game, where the students must kill each other in order to win."

Sounds exactly like Hunger Games. I will watch this tonight, hopefully it won't have shitty twilight scenes and have more action, cause you know, that's what killing is


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

It has lots of action, but it also has a simple love story mixed in (very simple).


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 2, 2012)

I absolutely hated Shuya


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

He was a little cunt.

The real main character was better. You know, the guy with the scar.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 2, 2012)

Battle royal the book is the best

The manga is good if you like over the top shit


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 2, 2012)

I tried reading the entire manga once. I want to continue reading it but I can't find it in my bookmarks. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> He was a little cunt.
> 
> The real main character was better. You know, the guy with the scar.



He certainly was. It's sad how I hate him most yet his name is the only one I remember.


----------



## Jena (Apr 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> A lot. I'll try to list what I can remember.
> 
> [sp]- They took out a character called Madge who is the Mayor's daughter. She's actually the one who gave Katniss the Mockingjay pin.
> - They took out the Avox girl. When Gale and Katniss were hunting before, they saw a boy and a girl trying to escape from the Capitol but was taken away by a hovercraft. The guy was killed on the spot and the girl became an Avox. An Avox is a traitor or criminal who has his/her tongue cut off and becomes a servant who can only take orders.
> ...



I thought of a few more...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Katniss' mom is established as a healer for the district, and Prim is her protegee (this is important in the other two novels).

When Haymitch is introduced at the same time as Effie, he walks up to the stage where she's standing and he falls off because he's drunk.

Katniss interacts with the Avox girl (she tries to apologize for not coming to her aid in the forest).

In the book, each tribute is allowed to bring one thing from their district in with them to the arena. Katniss choses the pin Mage (or Prim, in the movie) gave her. It's barely passed by the gamemakers. In the movie, Cinna sneaks it in for her.

Katniss doesn't find water for about a day.

Rue is killed while still caught in the net.

After Rue dies, Katniss receives bread from District 11 that was intended for Rue.

In the cave, Katniss tells Peeta the story of how Prim got her goat.

There's also an implied romance (or at least strong friendship) between Cato and Clove. (This was changed to Cato and Glimmer)

Tresh doesn't immediately help Katniss fight off Clove (he's actually going to kill Katniss at first) until he figures out that she was the one that gave Rue a funeral.

Cato doesn't give any speeches before he dies.

And yeah, Cato is wearing body armor in their final confrontation at the end of the novel. When he falls off the cornucopia, the muttations are unable to eat him because of the armor. Katniss and Peeta listen to him dying slowly through the night and into the morning until Katniss finally kills him.

Peeta realizes Katniss was faking the romance and is devastated. Katniss assumes that he knew she was faking it but he thought it was real.




These are mostly just nitpicky things (and some of the changes were actually for the better). Overall it's a faithful adaptation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I tried reading the entire manga once. I want to continue reading it but I can't find it in my bookmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> He certainly was. It's sad how I hate him most yet his name is the only one I remember.



I watched the movie last night.

I literally cannot remember a single name.  Nanahara? Maybe?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 2, 2012)

Just watched Battle Royale, yeah, much butter than Hunger Games by a long shot. Now that's a movie where it actually you know, lives up to pitting people in a ring and killing them. I loved the brutal action scenes in the movie, that Mitsuko girl with the axe is one crazy bitch . 

I was expecting some tits from Mitsuko, that scene where she killed off 2 naked men , crazy. 

Quenten Tarentino approves


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

It was pretty good. Too bad they never all got naked, eh?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 2, 2012)

Mitsuko is the ho, right? 

I liked the girl who loved this guy but the guy had a thing for another girl. I forgot her name but I really wanted her to live. Her death made me sad.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah Mitsuko was the ho, I thought she was gonna seduce Nanahara or some shit like that, or sleep with that guy who killed for fun (Japanese terminator). 

And that girl in the yellow tracksuit thing! She fucking knifed that guy's balls, TWICE! The one who wanted to try and loose her virginity, he got knifed in the fucking balls, never expected that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Best scene.

I was sad that the tracksuit girl didn't live and kill more people.

Knife-baller.


----------



## Jena (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 2, 2012)

Tracksuit girl? 

*googles*

That's her! That's the girl I like!
According to Wikipedia, her name is Takako Chigusa.



			
				Takako Chigusa said:
			
		

> Girl #13 Takako Chigusa (千草貴子 Chigusa Takako?) is an athletic girl (the fastest sprinter on the track team) and the second prettiest in the class (next to Mitsuko Souma).
> Takako is described as a little severe-looking with upward-curved eyes, a sharp chin, and a well-defined nose. She is very close with Hiroki Sugimura, her only friend in the class. *On the island, she is approached by Kazushi Niida, a boy she despises because of his immaturity. When she refuses to team up with him, he threatens to rape her and attacks her. She gouges out his eyes and crushes his penis and scrotum, finally killing him with her issued ice pick.* Takako then notices Mitsuko standing nearby and talks with her for a short time before Mitsuko shoots her and leaves her for dead. Mortally wounded, she is found by Hiroki a while later. She tells him that he has become "quite a stud." He compliments her back but as she thanks him, she dies in his arms. Takako is played by Chiaki Kuriyama in the film.



Obligatory GIF


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Jena said:


>



I just got a tingling sensation in my balls, and not in a good way


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

If you ever need a pick-me-up, just stab your nuts.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

This is Kayoko Kotohiki, the one tracksuit girl's bestfriend likes.

I hated this bitch. 
She's the reason I liked Mitsuko.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> This is Katoko Kotohiki, the one tracksuit girl's bestfriend likes.
> 
> I hated this bitch.
> She's the reason I liked Mitsuko.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

What's hotter? A girl stabbing a in the crotch, or a girl hiding razors in her pussy and letting the guy fuck her?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> What's wrong with you?



Why what ever do you mean?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

You finding a girl hiding razors in her pussy is hot to you 

Do you hate your penis?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

@CMX's question

Stabbing in the crotch for me


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't stab my crotch Benz


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

I won't. I promise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

A healthy penis requires training.

Hanzo the Razor style.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Mitsuko's more of a girl who'd hide something in her pussy to cause damage to men's penis, since she was a ho. That scene with those two boys that were naked and we see her putting her shirt back on wasn't there for no reason


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Literally fucked to death.

It's reverse Se7en.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Crazy sexy bitch 

That Utsumi girl was fine as hell as well, the one who was treating Nanahara, she was crazy as well, guns.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I would fuck the entire cast of BR.

All of them.

Even the guys. Especially Kitano.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm with you there. Except for that bitch Kayoko. She can go fuck herself.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 3, 2012)

For the fools I was trying to tell that Katniss ain't that hot


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Especially Kitano


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> For the fools I was trying to tell that Katniss ain't that hot



Who is this anorexic cuntmonster on the right next to the chubber on the left?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who is this anorexic cuntmonster on the right next to the chubber on the left?






She kinda reminds me of Renee Zellwegger in that left pic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, an inbred Renee Zellwegger. 

She looks a lot like my cousin, Summer.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> For the fools I was trying to tell that Katniss ain't that hot



I still think she's hot.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 3, 2012)

Oddly enough she perfectly fits the book. She is just average looking (or worse) until you get Cinna and a team to work on her and then she kind of comes to life.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> For the fools I was trying to tell that Katniss ain't that hot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Ain't nothin' wrong with a chubber.

But she is still average at best. I mean, c'mon!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2012)

>Didn't care for battle royale


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> >Didn't care for battle royale



Racist


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

I guess Jennifer Lawrence's face is kind of plain but when she's naked that won't really matter now, would it? :ho


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a boner when I saw her naked in X-Men First Class.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 3, 2012)

You could always do the whole date night thing first to make sure she puts on makeup and then sex her at that point. Tbh with the picture on the left I am not sure she could get it from me. Maybe if I had been drinking and she forced me into a situation where it was a tough call


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I would stick my penis in that.


I just wouldn't brag about it.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would stick my penis in that.
> 
> 
> I just wouldn't brag about it.



This was actually my initial though. And then I looked again and thought I could certainly turn her down without outside influence.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

She has nice blow job lips.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 3, 2012)

Finally saw the movie, and I loved it. I was entertained all the way through.

I like Kantiss as a main character. She's smart and strong. And of course, it was awful when Rue was killed. When Kantiss sings to her, and District 11 revolts in response, is one of the strongest scenes.

I was also sad when Foxface accidently killed herself. Even though she didn't have any speaking roles, I was beginning to root for her a bit. I'd chuckle whenever she would come running out to grab whatever she needed and disappeared again. 

My theater began applauding when Thresh killed that bitch Clove, and the final fight was tense. Though the digitally engineered dog mutants were odd, it made for a tense final fight. Kantiss is nicer than me, 'cause I would've kept letting the dogs kill Cato. I lol'ed when they locked the guy in the room with the berries.

So very solid movie and I plan to read the books and watch the sequels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

If her boobs were bigger I would be on top of it already, humping.


As for the books... will not read. Would watch sequels.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2012)

in the books riots don't start until the second volume
In the first, district eleven gets so heartcrushed they all pitch in a small fortune so they can buy katness some typical district 11 bread


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Her boobs are preety big. Just google her boobs.

I wouldn't turn her down at all, she's a bit busty as well so that makes her ass so much sexier.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Cyphon, you have really really high standards.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2012)

watching cmx complain about beautifull women is like watching him take a shit on  your mattice and then asking what's for dinner


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Just because I have good taste.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

With squids.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2012)

catness everdeen doesn't own enough cocks to grabs cmx's atention


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

What is this? Banhammer talking about cocks? CMX, what have you done with Banhammer?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I have finally taken his mind over.

It has taken many, many long years of chipping away at his psyche, but I have done it.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Does this mean he'll join us when we talk about Hulk's penis and compare it to other penises?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2012)

I like her boobs eyes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

If I know BH, he will likely claim that Thor's penis is stronger than the Juggernaut's penis.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Juggernaut's penis.......the very thought frightens me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Never gets tired...unstoppable...class 100...

He'd fuck the life out of the entire planet with that thing.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Juggernaut's penis.......the very thought frightens me.



Imagine Mr Fantastic's penis.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 3, 2012)

I would smash the shit out of Jennifer Lawrence with the power of a million suns.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Imagine Mr Fantastic's penis.



But it just stretches and it's not like he can't revert it to a more "preferable" size...

Juggernaut's is something else.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 3, 2012)

Ben Grimm has the best penis


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

His penis is too hard.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 3, 2012)

Imagine getting fucked by a knobbly rock club, jesus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, I think out of all of the Marvel penises either Johnny Storm or Ben Grimm have the worst sex tools.

At least Johnny can turn his off. But what happens if he gets too excited?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Shit  Who do you think could survive intercourse with him (Ben)?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr. Fantastic, easily. He'd stretch his anus.

Also, maybe Emma Frost in diamond form. She-Hulk probably could take it like a champ.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2012)

juggernaut couldn't bang past She hulk, let alone her big cousin

Colosus on the other hand, he's banging kitty pride
The chick that kicked cain marko's ass


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2012)

So what's the story behind the klepto chick?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2012)

she's some chick who was smart enough to run and figure out all the tricks to survive by stealing the food off other people

Ultimately she died because she believed peter was going to eat those berries
Catness guessed if Peeta hadn't legitimately thought they were safe the trap would likely have never worked


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

For a moment there, I didn't know what Mider T was talking about. Too much penis talks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

A girl that steals penises.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Apr 6, 2012)

Saw the movie last week. Good, faithful adaptation of the book. However, I don't feel the urge to see it a second time.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

It was a shit movie.


----------



## Federer (Apr 6, 2012)

Is it good or not?

I may watch this movie in the theathers. It can't be worse than Wrath of the Titans?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2012)

Halfway through the first book, and though it's superior to the movie, I still like it a lot.

See it, it's one of the better films adapted from teen novels.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

How is it shit Glover?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

Fed, I would have rather have watched Nadal play then watch the Hunger games, that's how bad it was


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How is it shit Glover?



I already explained quiet a few pages back, you will just have to search it.


----------



## Federer (Apr 6, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Fed, I would have rather have watched Nadal play then watch the Hunger games, that's how bad it was



Really, that bad?

It's either this or Wrath of the Titans.......should I go to the latter?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't listen to Glover. He thinks Avatar is the best science fiction film in the last twenty years, and he's literally the only one bad-mouthing it this side of the board.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

What the hell? It's a good film.
If you're looking for gore and profanity though, it's not the movie for you.

Also, there is nothing wrong with Nadal.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

Up to you though, you don't really have to listen to anyone. I was hyped for the movie myself before I saw it...don't get me wrong.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Don't listen to Glover. He thinks Avatar is the best science fiction film in the last twenty years, and he's literally the only one bad-mouthing it this side of the board.



When did I say Avatar was the best sci-fi film in the last 20 years? Got proof of it? So shut up before you make false accusations. And if you a problem with me badmouthing it there's always the ignore button.


----------



## Federer (Apr 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Don't listen to Glover. He thinks* Avatar is the best science fiction film in the last twenty years*, and he's literally the only one bad-mouthing it this side of the board.



Oh my god, that is bad. 




Benzaiten said:


> What the hell? It's a good film.
> If you're looking for gore and profanity though, it's not the movie for you.
> 
> Also, *there is nothing wrong with Nadal*.



You are dead too me. 



A.Glover92 said:


> Up to you though, you don't really have to listen to anyone. I was hyped for the movie myself before I saw it...don't get me wrong.



Haven't read the book, comic or whatever this movie is based on, so I'm not hyped at all.


----------



## Federer (Apr 6, 2012)

There's nothing else in the theathers, except maybe American Pie, I wonder whether that's good.

A couple of more weeks for the Avengers movie, must see. pek


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

Contraband looks good. If you like action


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> When did I say Avatar was the best sci-fi film in the last 20 years? Got proof of it? So shut up before you make false accusations. And if you a problem with me badmouthing it there's always the ignore button.


I don't care what movies you like, but your criticisms made it look like you didn't even comprehend the movie in the first place. And you got into a huge argument with everyone about how everything Spielberg says about movies is correct due to his experience in the industry, and he said it's the best sci-fi movie since Star Wars, which came out in '77. So excuse me. You said it's the best science fiction film in _35_ years.


----------



## Federer (Apr 6, 2012)

No contraband here in the theather.

The following movies:

The muppets
Safe House
This means war
Project X
John Carter
Extremely loud & Incredible close
Wanderlust
The Hunger Games
Haywire
American Pie Reunion
Lorax
The Cabin in the woods
Snow White

And I haven't seen any of them.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't care what movies you like, but your criticisms made it look like you didn't even comprehend the movie in the first place. And you got into a huge argument with everyone about how everything Spielberg says about movies is correct due to his experience in the industry, and he said it's the best sci-fi movie since Star Wars, which came out in '77. So excuse me. You said it's the best science fiction film in _35_ years.



But you care about what movies I dislike? Awww. And I don't care if I got into arguments with people, don't read the arguments then or reply to them if you don't care. No you guys were saying Spielberg was shit and his opinions don't matter, I was arguing against that. Why do you care if I like Spielberg? Not your problem.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2012)

You're off your rocker. No one in this section hates Spielberg. We just don't agree with everything he thinks. Especially BS like Avatar being better than movies like Terminator, Alien, Blade Runner, among other quality sci-fi. But I'm not arguing this again.

If you don't get it yet, you never will.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

I want to watch Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close.



Federer said:


> You are dead too me.





I like Nadal, Federer and Djokovic.


----------



## Federer (Apr 6, 2012)

You cannot use Nadal and Federer in the same sentence.  















FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..............look at what you did to me? I just used Federer and Rafa in the same sentence.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> You're off your rocker. No one in this section hates Spielberg. We just don't agree with everything he thinks. Especially BS like Avatar being better than movies like Terminator, Alien, Blade Runner, among other quality sci-fi. But I'm not arguing this again.
> 
> If you don't get it yet, you never will.



I don't give a shit about the "we" thing. We as in, "Vault,Ennoea,Rukia and you"? Yeah, definitely don't give a shit


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

Anywho, Fed express, just watch Hunger Games and rate it for yourself.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

Federer said:


> You cannot use Nadal and Federer in the same sentence.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..............look at what you did to me? I just used Federer and Rafa in the same sentence.



That's because you underestimated me.


----------



## Jena (Apr 6, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Fed, I would have rather have watched Nadal play then watch the Hunger games, that's how bad it was


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

Federer said:


> You cannot use Nadal and Federer in the same sentence.
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..............look at what you did to me? I just used Federer and Rafa in the same sentence.



I can't wait when I beat you and Nadal in the Clay season, you know...though I might let you win the Wimbledon  Time for Djoker to rain supreme again


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2012)

I gotta say, I fell in love with this movie, might even pick up the books :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

I liked it, but I didn't like it enough to get the books.


That's just me.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

Starr said:


> I gotta say, I fell in love with this movie, might even pick up the books :ho


I read the first book after seeing the movie. I recommend it.


----------



## Jena (Apr 10, 2012)

The books are addicting.

Like in the first book when she gets into the arena....I read the entire rest of the novel in one night. LITERALLY COULD NOT STOP


----------



## Kuya (Apr 10, 2012)

Almost done w/ 2nd book. First film was great.

Jennifer Lawrence is a great Katniss and she is so damn gorgeous and I'm not even into white girls.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 10, 2012)

I literally just bought the book yesterday. In fact, it actually has the honor of being my first book for the Kindle Fire. And so far, I'm enjoying it and I haven't even got to the actual game yet. My sister got it on her Nook Tablet a few days after we saw the movie and finished it in about two days.

I'd be further along myself if it weren't for school.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 10, 2012)

Im on part 2 of the 3rd book.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 10, 2012)

Jena said:


> The books are addicting.
> 
> Like in the first book when she gets into the arena....I read the entire rest of the novel in one night. LITERALLY COULD NOT STOP



So true.

I read it on my finals week and my grades suffered because of it.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2012)

^shame on you! lol

I'm excited about the second movie, I better catch up with them books


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 12, 2012)

I can see why though, I still haven't gotten to the game yet (almost there) and I'm already hooked.

I'll see if I can finish the whole series before the next movie comes out. Normally I could finish them all, but I had quite a few books on my list even before getting into The Hunger Games, so that in addition to school and work is gonna slow me down.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 14, 2012)

Couldn't stop reading the books after I picked up the first one. Movie was a decent adaptation imo.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> So true.
> 
> I read it on my finals week and my grades suffered because of it.



Reported.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 15, 2012)

Probably just me cause I just had a Miriai Nikki marathon, but anyone else think of Minene Uryu when they tried to picture Johanna Mason? Sadistic, yet strangely seductive.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2012)

No, I thought of some tall denmark looking blonde woman built like a tractor


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2012)

I saw the movie about a week ago, was very good. I enjoyed it as much as I did with the book. And yeah, Jennifer Lawrence delivered a great portrayal of Katniss.

Agreed with the books being addicting. I finished the 1st one in 5 days and Catching Fire on 6 days. I think I also finished Mockingjay in that amount of time too.


----------



## Misha-San (Apr 16, 2012)

I finished reading the first book yesterday and I am going to buy the other two books tomorrow. =] 

My cousin told me he enjoyed the movie but before seeing it he thought it sucked. lol


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 16, 2012)

Finished Mockingjay and now

*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel oddly depressed... lol


----------



## Jena (Apr 16, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Finished Mockingjay and now
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I slipped into a funk that lasted a few days after I finished that book. 

My co-worker actually asked me if I was depressed. I lied. I told him I wasn't.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 17, 2012)

I've liked Jennifer Lawrence since winter's bone, so I'm very glad that she's had such a big success here :33


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2012)

The books are awfully short though


----------



## Kuya (Apr 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-BVMg7ciNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 17, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Probably just me cause I just had a Miriai Nikki marathon, but anyone else think of Minene Uryu when they tried to picture Johanna Mason? Sadistic, yet strangely seductive.



Well, she's definitely got the spunky attitude down. I guess they give off the same vibe. I pictured Johanna differently though. 

What about Finnick? I'm not imaginative enough for these things. ;_;


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 19, 2012)

So I finished the first book earlier today, and I gotta say I loved it and appreciate the movie even more now for being so faithful. This is an excellent example of what can happen when people stay true to the source material and actually do a good job of it. I actually had no complaints.

The book does a really nice job of setting up the society and the pacing was perfect, especially in the actual games. That said, I can't wait to read the next one and I ho[e the second movie will be as good an adaptation as the first.


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2012)

Mockingjay has certainly left me in a bit of a funk

Finnick


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Amol (Mar 22, 2022)

Prequel is in making iirc.
It is about young Snow and his rise to the power.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2022)

Time sure flies, wow. What a cool saga it was.

Catching Fire's theme song by Coldplay was a song I used to play a lot back then as well.


----------

